# Separarsi



## Carola (25 Settembre 2012)

Vi aggiorno
Dopo discorsi ecc qui cambia nulla
Siamo distanti
Sono distante
Sto pensando seriamente di , separarmi.

Ho letto uan cosa di tebe sul sentirsi soli in coppia

Bè io nn sono una tradita, am la sensazione, da anni, è quella.

O sono pazza.
O è così.

Non ho più voglia di sentirmi così.
Io credo che nemmeno lui mi ami + ma gli faccia comodo tutta la situazione.
Sono un complemente e anche bellino e lavoro cresco tre figli insomma…
Ovviamente lui dice che no, non è così.
Eppure sono anni che non ne veniamo fuori, e il fatto che abbiamo smesso di cercarci non può essere giustificato da tensioni lavorative
È davvero..brutto.


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Vi aggiorno
> Dopo discorsi ecc qui cambia nulla
> Siamo distanti
> Sono distante
> ...


Rossi... non so che dirti. Immagino quello che ti passa per la testa. Ti abbraccio forte.


----------



## Ultimo (25 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Vi aggiorno
> Dopo discorsi ecc qui cambia nulla
> Siamo distanti
> Sono distante
> ...


Se posso esprimerti un mio pensiero....... Quando farai davvero tua la convinzione di una separazione, fallo anche con l'opzione di una tua dichiarazione al marito, premettendo in te stessa l'opzione di cui sto parlando, e cioè un'ultimo dialogo atto stavolta a far fuoriuscire davvero tutto.


----------



## JON (25 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Vi aggiorno
> Dopo discorsi ecc qui cambia nulla
> Siamo distanti
> Sono distante
> ...


Sapevo che saresti arrivata a questo. Farai quello che senti necessario.


----------



## exStermy (25 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Se posso esprimerti un mio pensiero....... Quando farai davvero tua la convinzione di una separazione, fallo anche con l'opzione di una tua dichiarazione al marito, premettendo in te stessa l'opzione di cui sto parlando, e cioè un'ultimo dialogo atto stavolta a far fuoriuscire davvero tutto.


cioe' l'ultimo dialogo e' sempre er penultimo...

ahahahah


----------



## Niko74 (25 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> ....
> Io credo che nemmeno lui mi ami + ma gli faccia comodo tutta la situazione.
> Sono un complemente e anche bellino e lavoro cresco tre figli insomma…
> ...


Per te invece non è cosi? 
Nel senso che tu lo ami ancora e non ti fa comodo la situazione?


----------



## Carola (25 Settembre 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Per te invece non è cosi?
> Nel senso che tu lo ami ancora e non ti fa comodo la situazione?


Niko mi facesse comodo tirerei su tutto sto casino? Non facciamo che discutere
Starei zitta, muta, ho il mio lavoro, tre figli, possibilità.
Potrei prendermi la tata fissa, avere tempo per me stessa.
Cosi vado a fare una vita del cavolo.
Non voglio non voglio questo per noi.
Vorrei pur con tutti i problemi amare ed essere amata.
Chiedo tanto?probabilmente si
Probabilmente dovevamo renderci conto prima.
Io pensavo di averlo fatto chiedevo parlavo, nulla cambiava, ho sbagliato anche io, tanto, ben prima di tradirlo.
E’ cambiata da quando lui ha capito che mi sono presa sbandata.
Solo che a quel punto, per essere arrivata li, era già finita per me.
Non lo avrei mai tradito se no.
Nonc redere stia bene,s to di merda.


----------



## Niko74 (25 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Niko mi facesse comodo tirerei su tutto sto casino? Non facciamo che discutere
> Starei zitta, muta, ho il mio lavoro, tre figli, possibilità.
> Potrei prendermi la tata fissa, avere tempo per me stessa.
> Cosi vado a fare una vita del cavolo.
> ...


Ok, allora non ti fa comodo la situazione...ma resti li. Che non lo ami lo hai già detto...ma resti li.
A lui almeno, da quello che dici tu, fa comodo sta situazione quindi un motivo per stare li lui lo ha....la decisione evidentemente la devi prendere tu....ma non lo fai e ti lamenti qui ogni 10 giorni (non prendertela...io pure devo prendere la mia decisione ma non sono qui a dire quanto sto male ecc....se io stessi male quanto tu dici di stare male avrei già deciso)

Riguardo al grassetto io lo ho pensato dalla prima volta che hai scritto qui.


----------



## perplesso (25 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Vi aggiorno
> Dopo discorsi ecc qui cambia nulla
> Siamo distanti
> Sono distante
> ...


buona idea


----------



## Daniele (25 Settembre 2012)

Per me a prescindere da quello che dici ti fanno molto comodo i soldi di tuo marito, stop. Se hai le palle allora separati e non rompergli le palle persino con alimenti bestiali, come fanno molte tradistrici dopo la separazione, tu permani in torto e forse è ora che impari a vivere come una persona pulita.
Tuo marito non ti ama più? Non credo, penso però che ami più i suoi figli e cerca di lavorare come un asino per dare a loro il migliore futuro, mentre tu pensi solo all'accudimento dei tuoi figli. Ma lo sai quanto costa una università? Sai quanto costano i master? Sai quanto costa contare qualcosa??? Se non lo sai chiedilo a tuo marito che te lo spiegherà, ma ti prego separati.


----------



## dave.one (25 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Vi aggiorno
> Dopo discorsi ecc qui cambia nulla
> Siamo distanti
> Sono distante
> ...


Cara Rosa3, non ti conosco quindi non so che situazione pregressa avevi.
Ti immagino giovane e ancora bene in salute.
Posso solo dirti una cosa, che è quanto, tra l'altro, mi sono detto io all'atto di scegliere che fare con mia "fu" moglie.
Visto  che hai tre figli, pensa a cosa è il meglio per loro. Loro non lo  sanno, ma la felicità e la serenità di due genitori, è il miglior regalo  che puoi loro fare. 
Non so se "litighi", se hai a che dire con il  tuo compagno, ma sappi che non c'è nulla di peggio che far sentire ai  bimbi la negatività che il tuo essere esprime se pensi alla tua attuale  vita.
Perciò, se puoi, per te soprattutto, perché è da te che parte  la vita dei tuoi bimbi, pensa a ciò che è meglio fare. Se la tua  serenità e felicità passa dal rimanere lontana dal tuo compagno, non  esitare e, ripeto, se puoi, cambia vita. Anche temporaneamente, ma solo  per renderti conto della differenza. 
Pensa soltanto ad una cosa: ne  vale la pena passare anni - e ripeto, anni - della tua vita a  commiserarti sul perché con lui non funziona, perché non va e, come  dici, pare non debba funzionare più? Ha senso sprecare tutto sto tempo?  Soprattutto in considerazione del fatto che non vi cercate più? E la  vita, dov'è? Pensaci. Dovresti parlargli, innanzitutto, e oltre a  parlare, scegliere cosa fare. Soprattutto per voi e, di riflesso, per i  bimbi. Convivere per non vivere, è una soluzione di comodo, ma non  sempre è la migliore.
Io mi sono allontanato, e ora i miei tre  pargoli crescono, sono felici, contenti, studiano bene, i risultati si  vedono, ma semplicemente perché mamma e papà sono più sereni e contenti  perché distanti. Questa è la cosa più importante.
Ah, dettaglio: io sono stato tradito.
In bocca al lupo.


----------



## Carola (25 Settembre 2012)

Niko io gli ho parlato
Lui dice che non esiste
Che non esiste non riprovare

Poi non posso dire molto
C'è in ballo ennesimo trasferimento
Io adesso non ce la faccio sono spaventata da seguirlo ora in queste condizioni e non dietro l angolo
A mollare città scuole e un lavoro riottenuto a fatica 

Siamo nel marasma e pensa di risolverla sdradicandici tutti ancora una volta 

Daniele pensi solo ai soldi 
Nemmeno ti rispondo


----------



## Carola (25 Settembre 2012)

Caro dave tu hai ragione
Solo che se penso ai figli penso sia corretto stare insieme
Seguirlo ancora
Fare tutto in nome della famiglia

Se penso come coppia non lo farei

L ho già seguito due volte ed entrambe dopo grandi promesse mi sono ritrovata. Completamente sola .


----------



## dave.one (25 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Caro dave tu hai ragione
> Solo che se penso ai figli penso sia corretto stare insieme
> Seguirlo ancora
> Fare tutto in nome della famiglia
> ...


Appunto per questo ti chiedo se non ne varrebbe la pena provare una strada diversa, di vita "separati" e vedere se non va meglio?
Insomma, convivere forzatamente non è benefico per la propria serenità. Ed anche degli altri conviventi.
Che sia corretto stare insieme se pensi ai figli ha senso, sempre che questo abbia un risvolto positivo per voi, in primis, e di riflesso per loro. Se non ce l'ha, allora non ha senso.
Pensaci.
Forza.


----------



## Daniele (26 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Daniele pensi solo ai soldi
> Nemmeno ti rispondo


Penso solo ai soldi? Ma in che mondo vivi? I tuoi figli sarebbero felici di non avere un futuro? Saresti felice di un bel trio di scaricatori di pìorto ruttanti??? Dai dimmi un poco e non dirmi che in Italia si può tutto, non sai cosa ho dovuto fare per laurearmi e se tuo marito conosce solo metà deella fatica di studiare senza averne i soldi, bhe allora forse capirai che tuo mariito lavora come un somaro per mantenere lo status per la sua famiglia, se poi non lo capisci, bhe sono problemi solo tuoi. Permane il fatto che per me tu vedi tutto con una visione egoistica della vicenda, incentrata su di te come moglie e accuditrice dei tuoi fiigli.


----------



## milli (26 Settembre 2012)

Però Daniele mi sembra di capire, per quanto noi conosciamo solo una versione, che anche il marito ha una visione solo di famiglia. Vero quello che dici cioè che per crescere, e dare una formazione universitaria e post a tre figli di soldi ce ne vogliono e pure tanti. Però se la moglie chiede qualche attenzione in più limitata alla coppia, e solo per la coppia perchè lui è così incapace di andarle incontro?


----------



## Niko74 (26 Settembre 2012)

*R: Separarsi*



rosa3 ha detto:


> Niko io gli ho parlato
> Lui dice che non esiste
> Che non esiste non riprovare
> 
> ...


Lui dice che non esiste...tu dici che ormai è troppo tardi. Però in questo caso ascolti lui 

Se ti vuoi davvero separarti non è che lui deve essere d'accordo.


----------



## Niko74 (26 Settembre 2012)

*R: Separarsi*



milli ha detto:


> Però Daniele mi sembra di capire, per quanto noi conosciamo solo una versione, che anche il marito ha una visione solo di famiglia. Vero quello che dici cioè che per crescere, e dare una formazione universitaria e post a tre figli di soldi ce ne vogliono e pure tanti. Però se la moglie chiede qualche attenzione in più limitata alla coppia, e solo per la coppia perchè lui è così incapace di andarle incontro?


Nulla di male a chiedere qualche attenzione in piu per la coppia, però rosa dice anche che ora lui è diverso ma ormai è tardi...


----------



## milli (26 Settembre 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Nulla di male a chiedere qualche attenzione in piu per la coppia, però rosa dice anche che ora lui è diverso ma ormai è tardi...


Allora devo essermi persa un passaggio :mrgreen:  Se è così c'è poco da fare ormai!


----------



## Carola (26 Settembre 2012)

Ma chi dice di non lavorare cazzo
Dico solo di pensare un minimo all’altro

Poi lavoro anche io

Adesso ad es x crescere ancora si parla di stare via 3 anni, lontano. Molto.
Io penso non crescere stiamo qui quello che abbiamo ci basta.

Sarò limitata io.
L’hos eguito due volte e si sono stata chiusa in casa lui non c’era mai in città dove nn consocevo un anima lavorava come un pazzo

Si da il caso  che anche io abbia studiato x poter lavorare e seguire un minimo le mie ambizioni che mi sono messa in tasca x assecondare le sue
mi sono laureata lavorando daniele
È fattibile anche se non sei figlio di papà

Se poi devo mantenerli sinoa qnd non finiscono il master altro discorso


----------



## Ultimo (26 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> cioe' l'ultimo dialogo e' sempre er penultimo...
> 
> ahahahah



Stermy, il dialogo di cui parlavo io, non aveva soltanto lo scopo che pensi tu, ma di andare oltre il meccanismo che ha bloccato la coppia, ed andando oltre si spera che, se anche avviene la separazione, almeno si abbia qualcosa di reale e giusto e sincero su cui riflettere. 

Se poi dobbiamo guardare l'essere umano soltanto come un bastardo, allora nada dialogo.


----------



## Carola (26 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Stermy, il dialogo di cui parlavo io, non aveva soltanto lo scopo che pensi tu, ma di andare oltre il meccanismo che ha bloccato la coppia, ed andando oltre si spera che, se anche avviene la separazione, almeno si abbia qualcosa di reale e giusto e sincero su cui riflettere.
> 
> Se poi dobbiamo guardare l'essere umano soltanto come un bastardo, allora nada dialogo.


Si ultimo ci sono meccanismi che hanno bloccato la coppia dici bene
Adesso proveremo con una terapia di coppia anche se la notizia (che era nell’aria da mo) di questo possibile trasferimento ha gettato nuove tensioni
non è facile mollare tutto con 3 bimbi
ma nemmeno stare così, lui anni fa è stato via 8 mesi e non avevamo problemi
ho faticato
poi non sarò abbast brava io altre mogli ce la fanno sicuro

vedremo


----------



## Carola (26 Settembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Però Daniele mi sembra di capire, per quanto noi conosciamo solo una versione, che anche il marito ha una visione solo di famiglia. Vero quello che dici cioè che per crescere, e dare una formazione universitaria e post a tre figli di soldi ce ne vogliono e pure tanti. Però se la moglie chiede qualche attenzione in più limitata alla coppia, e solo per la coppia perchè lui è così incapace di andarle incontro?


Cmq dai nn vi ammorbo +
Quello che mi fa tenere duro non è convenienza ma insieme noi 5 stiamo bene
Non ci sono tensioni io e lui non ci ignoriamo 
Come coppia non funzioniamo uomo donna
 
Lui credo davvero non abbia tempo si perde non chiama un amico anche se non sta bene ..non so spiegarvi
non sa e non puo venirmi incontro
 
Ora si discute x via del trasferimento 
I bimbi sanno e a parte la grande che manifesta dubbi i piccoli sono entusiasti


----------



## milli (26 Settembre 2012)

Rosa se non ricordo male, nel tuo precedente 3d hai accennato a tuo suocero che è come tuo marito o sbaglio?
Sono cioè quelle persone che hanno impostato tutto sulla crescita professionale,sul lavoro, che pensano che dando la sicurezza economica a moglie e figli sia sufficiente a far capir loro che li amano e stop.
E' possibile che tuo marito sia così perchè così è stato il suo modello di riferimento?


----------



## Carola (26 Settembre 2012)

Non e’ possibile, è certo
Solo che sta cosa come ha allontanato loro sta allontanando noi

Eppure qui tutti a dire master università, io mi sono laureata facendo la hostess, insomma anche io voglio dare possibilità ai miei figli ma anche la presenza il gioco l’affetto
Ditemi cosa volete a me bastava poco 
Non sentirmi sola moralmente
Vado che se  mi incasino anche qui è la fine
GrazieJ


----------



## Hellseven (26 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Vi aggiorno
> Dopo discorsi ecc qui cambia nulla
> Siamo distanti
> Sono distante
> ...


Non per filosofeggiare, ma il tradimento può anche essere non un qualcosa di fisico ma  di spirituale e mentale.
In altri termini: il mio coniuge può tradire le aspettative che io avevo sul nostro matrimonio, sul nostro futuro insieme, sul nostro modo di essere coppia e famiglia ecc. ecc.
Tradire le aspettative, come tradire i sogni, è sempre frustrante e doloroso. Però io mi permetto di dire: se ancora non c'è stato un evento disturbante e netto com un tradimento, potresti magari cercare di affrontare la cosa dicendo a lui quello che provi, mettendolo dinanzi al'alternativa di lavorare sul raporto o altrimenti, poi, bye bye ... 
Poi vedi tu, ovviamente.


----------



## resistere (26 Settembre 2012)

*Ultima spiaggia.*



rosa3 ha detto:


> Si ultimo ci sono meccanismi che hanno bloccato la coppia dici bene
> Adesso proveremo con una terapia di coppia anche se la notizia (che era nell’aria da mo) di questo possibile trasferimento ha gettato nuove tensioni
> non è facile mollare tutto con 3 bimbi
> ma nemmeno stare così, lui anni fa è stato via 8 mesi e non avevamo problemi
> ...


La terapia di coppia   è l’ultima spiaggia e con l’aiuto di una persona esperta ed esterna dalla vostra vita di coppia forse potrebbero uscire nuove  soluzioni . Io l’ho percorsa questa strada e devo dire che , prendendo gli spunti necessari , mi sono serviti. Oggi sono ancora a casa con la mia famiglia. E’ come la disperata mossa di un allenatore di calcio. Fare entrare un ragazzino all’ultimo minuto per cercare di raddrizzare una partita ormai  persa , e quel ragazzino ti fa il goal all’ultimo istante. Poi se dovesse andare male, anche questa soluzione, mbè, potrai sempre dire di aver provato tutto. Non mollare Rosa anche perchè dall'altra parte mi sembra che la luce non è del tutto spenta.


----------



## Carola (26 Settembre 2012)

Non è spenta
A me sembrava di si
Mi fa un po male che si sia riaccesa perché io distante
E perché qnd ho tradito ho poi fatto il diavolo a  4 mancava solo confessassi gli ho detto di tutto mi sono presa una sbandata non ti amo più

Lui sembrava impassibile, diceva me la sono cercata..

Le persone non si cambiano, forse si sorreggono laddovè non ce la facciano loro io invec e ho cercato altre spiagge 
Però fatemi dire che mio marito non è un martire, non crediate, è un furbone per tanti versi, non posso  dire molto x ovvie ragioni ma qui passa idea che si ammazzi la schiena ma nel contesto in cui è fa delle esp pazzesche non so quante donne non ne sarebbero gelose

Se vi raccontassi pensereste la tradisce, di fisso.
sud america mondo dello sport  eventi in spiaggia resort golf..


----------



## Daniele (26 Settembre 2012)

Ci sono i soldi? E pigliati una tata
Hai volontà di recuperare con tuo marito? Bhe allora anche se lui deve fare un passo anche tu devi farlo e molto più grosso del suo. visto che ti sei scopata un altro.
Hai 3 figli, pensa bene al tuo futuro, perchè un uomo con il cervello minimamente funzionante non ti sceglierà mai e poi mai come donna, quindi valuta bene l'attual situazione da sola o una situazione futura da sola e con più problemi, perchè ti dico questo? Perchè parlando praticamente, un uomo che escglie di vivere con una donna che ha 3 figli dal'ex si prende in mezzo solo profonde amarezze, deve quindi avere dei problemini personali.
Vuoi separarti? E fallo! Ma stare con tuo marito solo per i figli è solo una scusa.

Ah, prova a laurearti in quello che mi sono laureato io e lavorare e scoprirai una bellissima verità, che non sempre si può studiare e lavorare in Italia, perchè in certe facoltà ti dicono chiaramente che tu "devi" solo studiare e se perdi tempo a lavorare è solo colpa tua.


----------



## Tebe (26 Settembre 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Sapevo che saresti arrivata a questo. Farai quello che senti necessario.


Ti quoto e aggiungo.

Nessuno merita di sentirsi soli in coppia. Per così tanto tempo intendo.


Ti abbraccio bleah


----------



## Tebe (26 Settembre 2012)

dave.one ha detto:


> Cara Rosa3, non ti conosco quindi non so che situazione pregressa avevi.
> Ti immagino giovane e ancora bene in salute.
> Posso solo dirti una cosa, che è quanto, tra l'altro, mi sono detto io all'atto di scegliere che fare con mia "fu" moglie.
> Visto  che hai* tre figli, pensa a cosa è il meglio per loro. Loro non lo  sanno, ma la felicità e la serenità di due genitori, è il miglior regalo  che puoi loro fare.
> ...


ti quoto e approvo.
Sono figlia di genitori che non si sono separati per i figli, facendolo poi quando noi ce ne siamo andati di casa.


----------



## Tebe (26 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Caro dave tu hai ragione
> *Solo che se penso ai figli penso sia corretto stare insieme*
> Seguirlo ancora
> Fare tutto in nome della famiglia
> ...



*NO!
CAZZO, NO!*


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Settembre 2012)

dave.one ha detto:


> Cara Rosa3, non ti conosco quindi non so che situazione pregressa avevi.
> Ti immagino giovane e ancora bene in salute.
> Posso solo dirti una cosa, che è quanto, tra l'altro, mi sono detto io all'atto di scegliere che fare con mia "fu" moglie.
> Visto  che hai tre figli, pensa a cosa è il meglio per loro. Loro non lo  sanno, ma la felicità e la serenità di due genitori, è il miglior regalo  che puoi loro fare.
> ...



Mi chiedevo come stavi...
Spero di leggere bene, insieme alla tristezza per la fine di un matrimonio, anche una certa serenità e a consapevolezza di avere fatto la scelta migliore.

Un abbraccio.


----------



## Hellseven (26 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ti quoto e aggiungo.
> 
> *Nessuno merita di sentirsi soli in coppia.* Per così tanto tempo intendo.
> 
> ...


Sai, lavoro su questo da tanto.
La solitudine è il mio master, nonostante le apparenze potrebbero far ritenere il contrario.
Ma in questo tempo ho capito una cosa sola con certezza: coppia, famiglia, amicizie e lavoro non servono a nulla quando ..... quando la solitudine è un TUO problema personale con cui fare i conti. Quando la solitudine è la frequenza su cui viaggi tuo malgrado.
ed allora, vorrei dire a Rosa3: attenzione, amica mia, sei veramente certa che lui ti faccia sentire sola oppure forse ti senti sola tu a prescindere? Mai provato a cambiare prospettiva al problema?


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Sai, lavoro su questo da tanto.
> La solitudine è il mio master, nonostante le apparenze potrebbero far ritenere il contrario.
> Ma in questo tempo ho capito una cosa sola con certezza: coppia, famiglia, amicizie e lavoro non servono a nulla quando ..... quando la solitudine è un TUO problema personale con cui fare i conti. Quando la solitudine è la frequenza su cui viaggi tuo malgrado.
> ed allora, vorrei dire a Rosa3: attenzione, amica mia, sei veramente certa che lui ti faccia sentire sola oppure forse ti senti sola tu a prescindere? Mai provato a cambiare prospettiva al problema?



Senza mettere in dubbio l'"estraneità" del marito di Rosa, cosa ahimè molto comune, direi che è una riflessione che possiamo fare noi tutti...
Grazie.


----------



## Hellseven (26 Settembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Senza mettere in dubbio l'"estraneità" del marito di Rosa, cosa ahimè molto comune, direi che è una riflessione che possiamo fare noi tutti...
> Grazie.


----------



## Niko74 (26 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Sai, lavoro su questo da tanto.
> La solitudine è il mio master, nonostante le apparenze potrebbero far ritenere il contrario.
> Ma in questo tempo ho capito una cosa sola con certezza: coppia, famiglia, amicizie e lavoro non servono a nulla quando ..... quando la solitudine è un TUO problema personale con cui fare i conti. Quando la solitudine è la frequenza su cui viaggi tuo malgrado.
> ed allora, vorrei dire a Rosa3: attenzione, amica mia, *sei veramente certa che lui ti faccia sentire sola oppure forse ti senti sola tu a prescindere?* Mai provato a cambiare prospettiva al problema?


Anche secondo me il punto è quello


----------



## Tebe (26 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Sai, lavoro su questo da tanto.
> La solitudine è il mio master, nonostante le apparenze potrebbero far ritenere il contrario.
> Ma in questo tempo ho capito una cosa sola con certezza: coppia, famiglia, amicizie e lavoro non servono a nulla quando ..... quando la solitudine è un TUO problema personale con cui fare i conti. Quando la solitudine è la frequenza su cui viaggi tuo malgrado.
> ed allora, vorrei dire a Rosa3: attenzione, amica mia, sei veramente certa che lui ti faccia sentire sola oppure forse ti senti sola tu a prescindere? Mai provato a cambiare prospettiva al problema?



credo che Ross si senta sola in coppia solo con il marito.
da quello che ho letto in questi mesi di lei...
No. Lei non è sola dentro.
Non credo almeno.
Se lo è diventata ora è perchè comunque non puoi sempre stare ad inseguire un uomo che non cambia.
Certo. Non ti picchia, non ti fa mancare niente e tutto il resto.
ma non basta.


----------



## JON (26 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> *NO!
> CAZZO, NO!*


Tebe, con rispetto, ma non sei riuscita più a perdonarli i tuoi?

Sono abituato a pensare che il mantenimento dell'unione per i figli, quando questa non è conflittuale, alla fin fine rappresenti pur sempre un esempio. Personalmente sono felice che i miei abbiano "tenuto" nonostante le difficoltà. Malgrado gli inevitabili traumi conservo oggi un affetto nei loro confronti che non avevo mai avuto. Il fatto è che non li copevolizzo e mantengo per loro un rispetto incondizionato, in fondo ci sono aspetti positivi che non posso sottovalutare. In primis quello di fare del proprio meglio per i figli.

Da quello che penso di aver capito, la vera delusione per te è stata quando si sono lasciati in seguito al termine del vostro "transito". Insomma, la conferma di un cattivo esempio.

PS: So che non c'è bisogno di dirtelo, ci tengo a precisare comunque che non si tratta di una critica. E' solo per capire.


----------



## JON (26 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Sai, lavoro su questo da tanto.
> La solitudine è il mio master, nonostante le apparenze potrebbero far ritenere il contrario.
> Ma in questo tempo ho capito una cosa sola con certezza: coppia, famiglia, amicizie e lavoro non servono a nulla quando ..... quando la solitudine è un TUO problema personale con cui fare i conti. Quando la solitudine è la frequenza su cui viaggi tuo malgrado.
> ed allora, vorrei dire a Rosa3: attenzione, amica mia, sei veramente certa che lui ti faccia sentire sola oppure forse ti senti sola tu a prescindere? Mai provato a cambiare prospettiva al problema?


Giusta osservazione. La vera solitudine è quella che si avverte quando ci si sente soli con se stessi. Quella che fa provare mancanze del proprio essere quando non si hanno influenze "positive" esterne.


----------



## Annuccia (26 Settembre 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Tebe, con rispetto, ma non sei riuscita più a perdonarli i tuoi?
> 
> *Sono abituato a pensare che il mantenimento dell'unione per i figli, quando questa non è conflittuale, alla fin fine rappresenti pur sempre un esempio.* Personalmente sono felice che i miei abbiano "tenuto" nonostante le difficoltà. Malgrado gli inevitabili traumi conservo oggi un affetto nei loro confronti che non avevo mai avuto. Il fatto è che non li copevolizzo e mantengo per loro un rispetto incondizionato, in fondo ci sono aspetti positivi che non posso sottovalutare. In primis quello di fare del proprio meglio per i figli.
> 
> ...


per me è un suicidio.....
conflittuale o no...s non si vuole piu essere marito e moglie non si puo essere coinquilini....
e poi i figli secondo te non se ne accorgono???....
cmq...se poi entrambi non possono vivere separati perchè econimicamente non possono è un altro discorso...perchè a prescindere da tutto non lo trovo giusto che chi resta fuori debba vivere per strada...


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> credo che Ross si senta sola in coppia solo con il marito.
> da quello che ho letto in questi mesi di lei...
> No. Lei non è sola dentro.
> Non credo almeno.
> ...



Sì sono d'accordo.
C'è poco da fare, certi mariti (e mogli) ti fanno sentire ancora più profondamente sola di quanto non ti sentiresti non in coppia.

Ma la riflessione di L7 mi ha toccato in altro modo.

Mi ha fatto pensare a certi periodi in cui mi sono sentita assolutamente abbandonata e sola, mentre avrei potuto alzare la cornetta un numero imprecisato di volte per avere con me le mie amiche, le persone che mi vogliono bene. Momenti in cui la mia solitudine era _anche_ auto-indotta dalla mia incapacità di aprirmi agli altri. Per via del dolore, della stanchezza, della confusione, certo. 

E mi ha fatto pensare anche ad altre situazioni, in cui ho sofferto più del necessario per le mancanze di una persona, perchè cercavo in lei più di quanto poteva darmi. E quando sono riuscita a riconoscere le sue debolezze, mi sono resa conto che certe mancanze non erano per mancanza di affetto, e mi sono sentita meno sola.

Riflessioni personali.


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Settembre 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Tebe, con rispetto, ma non sei riuscita più a perdonarli i tuoi?
> 
> Sono abituato a pensare che il mantenimento dell'unione per i figli, *quando questa non è conflittuale*, alla fin fine rappresenti pur sempre un esempio. Personalmente sono felice che i miei abbiano "tenuto" nonostante le difficoltà. Malgrado gli inevitabili traumi conservo oggi un affetto nei loro confronti che non avevo mai avuto. Il fatto è che non li copevolizzo e mantengo per loro un rispetto incondizionato, in fondo ci sono aspetti positivi che non posso sottovalutare. In primis quello di fare del proprio meglio per i figli.
> 
> ...



Il neretto è importante.
L'unione "per i figli" richiede che i genitori affrontino questa decisione liberamente, con consapevolezza di quello che stanno facendo, senza sentirsi immolati su un altare, senza far pesare la decisione ai figli, senza tirarli in mezzo alle questioni di coppia, senza fargli sentire il peso della loro infelicità/rinunce/frustrazioni. Eccetera eccetera.

E' chiedere molto a chiunque, non mi sembra strano che così pochi raggiungano davvero questo risultato.
I miei, no di certo.


----------



## Tebe (26 Settembre 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Tebe, con rispetto, ma non sei riuscita più a perdonarli i tuoi?
> 
> Sono abituato a pensare che il mantenimento dell'unione per i figli, quando questa non è conflittuale, alla fin fine rappresenti pur sempre un esempio. Personalmente sono felice che i miei abbiano "tenuto" nonostante le difficoltà. Malgrado gli inevitabili traumi conservo oggi un affetto nei loro confronti che non avevo mai avuto. Il fatto è che non li copevolizzo e mantengo per loro un rispetto incondizionato, in fondo ci sono aspetti positivi che non posso sottovalutare. In primis quello di fare del proprio meglio per i figli.
> 
> ...



No Jon.
I tuoi forse ci sono riusciti meglio ma io e i miei fratelli abbiamo vissuto ogni giorno con l' esempio davanti di due genitori che non si amavano e sempre con la percezione che se non ci fossimo stati noi loro sarebbero stati davvero felici con altre persone
Un spa in sostanza.


I figli meritano genitori che si amano. Che si fanno coccole. Che ridono insieme.

p.s. Non ho perdonato i miei non perchè non si sono separati, ma perchè hanno permesso in nome di, di distruggere cose.


----------



## Carola (26 Settembre 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Anche secondo me il punto è quello


cazzatissime
che sola dentro
no anzi


daniele: putroppo xme sono ricca
davvero, ptorei mantenermi 3 figli da sola
di co putroppo xchè è piovuta in malo modo sta cosa 

nonc ercheri chi mi si piglia emi mantiene

oh ma dove vivi ? in qualche entroterra ?
le donne lavorano , magari guadagnano, e bene

io ho fatto economia alvorandoe f acendomi un culo così
hos celto una facoltà che mi permettesse di farlo

per ilr esto la tata c'è l'ho

forse pretendo troppo che si capisca


----------



## exStermy (26 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> per me è un suicidio.....
> conflittuale o no...s non si vuole piu essere marito e moglie non si puo essere coinquilini....
> e poi i figli secondo te non se ne accorgono???....
> cmq...se poi entrambi non possono vivere separati perchè econimicamente non possono è un altro discorso...perchè a prescindere da tutto non lo trovo giusto che chi resta fuori debba vivere per strada...


infatti, e' da pirla immolarsi per i figli quando la coppia e' ormai scoppiata...

i figli poi, parliamoci chiaro, se ne sbattono i coglioni del perche' e percome e pensano solo ai cazzi loro...

e quanno un genitore "martire" lo capisce e' ormai troppo tardi...


----------



## Carola (26 Settembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sì sono d'accordo.
> C'è poco da fare, certi mariti (e mogli) ti fanno sentire ancora più profondamente sola di quanto non ti sentiresti non in coppia.
> 
> Ma la riflessione di L7 mi ha toccato in altro modo.
> ...


Ma io sono peina di amiche 

Quello che rimarrebbe solo e lo sa e lo dice è mio marito
Negli anni ho fatto io da collante su tutte queste cose 
Lui lavoro e basta!

Io x amore gli dicevo molla, torna a coccolarti, ti ammalerai (come mio padre)

Ora apre iniziare a capire, ha ripreso sue passioni, telefona agli amici, chiede della scuola dei bimbi, torna di più
Lo so si applica

Forse devo dargli spazio, cedergli, buttare il passato alle spalle


----------



## JON (26 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> per me è un suicidio.....
> conflittuale o no...s non si vuole piu essere marito e moglie non si puo essere coinquilini....
> e poi i figli secondo te non se ne accorgono???....
> cmq...se poi entrambi non possono vivere separati perchè econimicamente non possono è un altro discorso...perchè a prescindere da tutto non lo trovo giusto che chi resta fuori debba vivere per strada...


Chiaramente in casi simili un fondo di complicità in coppia deve sempre restare. Sono d'accordo sul fatto che due "estranei" non potranno mai convivere in un clima di completa aridità. Chiunque fuggirebbe.

Per quanto riguarda i figli, sono del parere che anche quando capiscono desiderino sempre l'unione dei genitori. Che poi si adattino anche alla separazione e che questa non è detto che sia deleteria, anzi in certi casi potrebbe essere favorevole, sono ancora d'accordo.


----------



## Carola (26 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> No Jon.
> I tuoi forse ci sono riusciti meglio ma io e i miei fratelli abbiamo vissuto ogni giorno con l' esempio davanti di due genitori che non si amavano e sempre con la percezione che se non ci fossimo stati noi loro sarebbero stati davvero felici con altre persone
> Un spa in sostanza.
> 
> ...


Ecco
Noi si ride molto
Io sono decisamente kretina ballo canto da sempre ho un’indole così..
Lui c’è poco ma qnd c’è sta al gioco
A modo suo ma ci sta
È cresciuto in un contesto rigido, i suoi mai baciati davanti a lui
Mai abbracciati

Sempre giustificato ma poi ho iniziato a rinsecchirmi io capite


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> infatti, *e' da pirla immolarsi per i figli quando la coppia e' ormai scoppiata...*
> 
> i figli poi, parliamoci chiaro, se ne sbattono i coglioni del perche' e percome e pensano solo ai cazzi loro...
> 
> e quanno un genitore "martire" lo capisce e' ormai troppo tardi...



quoto

anche quando la coppia va bene


----------



## JON (26 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> No Jon.
> I tuoi forse ci sono riusciti meglio ma io e i miei fratelli abbiamo vissuto ogni giorno con l' esempio davanti di due genitori che non si amavano e sempre con la percezione che se non ci fossimo stati noi loro sarebbero stati davvero felici con altre persone
> Un spa in sostanza.
> 
> ...


Lo capisco Tebe, hai ragione. Senza mezzi termini, magari due genitori non si ameranno per sempre alla follia. Ma il rispetto è una condizione che non può mancare. In ogni caso comprendo perfettamente quel genere di danni. Chissà se un giorno riuscirai a riavvicinarti a loro.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Ecco
> Noi si ride molto
> Io sono decisamente kretina ballo canto da sempre ho un’indole così..
> Lui c’è poco ma qnd c’è sta al gioco
> ...


capisco molto bene


----------



## Daniele (26 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> cazzatissime
> che sola dentro
> no anzi
> 
> ...


Non per il mantenerti, per un uomo saresti una scelta di scarto per il solo motivo che esistono storie più belle e meno difficili da vivere e forse vite da costruirsi insieme ad una persona che non ha una zavorra pensante come un ex marito necessario da considerare per via dei figli, è un peso che una persona non masochista non accetterebbe.


----------



## JON (26 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> i figli poi, parliamoci chiaro, se ne sbattono i coglioni del perche' e percome e pensano solo ai cazzi loro...
> 
> e quanno un genitore "martire" lo capisce e' ormai troppo tardi...


Questo è vero. Ma se sei stato figlio non lo capisci in ritardo, già lo sai. Per cui a sacrificarsi per i figli, quando ce n'è la consapevolezza, lo si fa per loro...non per se. Questo è il caso in cui non possono essere considerati alibi.


----------



## Annuccia (26 Settembre 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Chiaramente in casi simili un fondo di complicità in coppia deve sempre restare. Sono d'accordo sul fatto che due "estranei" non potranno mai convivere in un clima di completa aridità. Chiunque fuggirebbe.
> 
> *Per quanto riguarda i figli, sono del parere che anche quando capiscono desiderino sempre l'unione dei genitori*. Che poi si adattino anche alla separazione e che questa non è detto che sia deleteria, anzi in certi casi potrebbe essere favorevole, sono ancora d'accordo.


separarsi come coppia non significa separarsi come genitori....


----------



## oscuro (26 Settembre 2012)

*Daniele*

Dany ma cosa ci faui qui?Alle 17 dobbiam essere a fiumicino dai...vai in privè e leggi tutto veloce cazzo!


----------



## JON (26 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> separarsi come coppia non significa separarsi come genitori....


Si, in certi casi il ruolo di genitore immagino possa addirittura rafforzarsi.


----------



## exStermy (26 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> quoto
> 
> anche quando la coppia va bene


contraccambio...ahahahah

cazzo certi vivono proprio simbioticamente e credo sia superfluo dire quanto me fanno gira' er cazzo e ritenerli ridicoli quando li vedo e che mi capitano a tiro...

a certi lo dico anche...come ad una rimbambita l'altro giorno dal dentista che lasciava gattonare il figlioletto n'artro po' pure sul davanzale...ahahahah

a precisa domanda di una signora un po' perplessa sull'eta' risponde quasi due anni...

al che chiedo alla rimbambita, ma chi? lei o lui?..manco aveva capito mentre la signora se la ghignava...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Annuccia (26 Settembre 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Si, in certi casi il ruolo di genitore immagino possa addirittura rafforzarsi.



vedi per un figlio una madre e un padre ci saranno sempre....
anche lontani..anche in città diverse...
anche due acerrimi nemici di fronte ad una decisione da prendere per un figlio..o di fronte ad una necessità seppelliscono l'ascia di guerra anche solo per quel frangente e fanno la madre e il padre..perchè da questo ruolo non ti potrai mai escludere...

quindi....giocare a marito e moglie non serve....


----------



## Carola (26 Settembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non per il mantenerti, per un uomo saresti una scelta di scarto per il solo motivo che esistono storie più belle e meno difficili da vivere e forse vite da costruirsi insieme ad una persona che non ha una zavorra pensante come un ex marito necessario da considerare per via dei figli, è un peso che una persona non masochista non accetterebbe.


Daniele machissenefrega scelta di scarto
non imposto la mia vita pensando se un’anima pia mi si piglia ancora

poi volgio dire ne ho amici separati che si sono rifatti una vita 
cmq non è quello in cima ai miei pensieri


----------



## JON (26 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> contraccambio...ahahahah
> 
> cazzo certi vivono proprio simbioticamente e credo sia superfluo dire quanto me fanno gira' er cazzo e ritenerli ridicoli quando li vedo e che mi capitano a tiro...
> 
> ...


Futuro bamboccione?


----------



## Carola (26 Settembre 2012)

cmq immagino che ils apere di ptoercela fare da sole sia già una cosa positiva ecco
riconosco questa cosa positiva nella mia vita

da soli ce la faremmo e benone

il punto è capire se unica soluzione
io di mio non ho tentato non gli do spazi sono distante ho paura vada been e poi tornia sentrimi sola
perchè le amicizia il lavoro lo sport i figli ma se stai in coppia vorresto le coccole fare l'amore guardandosi negli occhi

sentirsi insomma

ma sono una romantica idiota forse:bleah:


----------



## Tebe (26 Settembre 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Lo capisco Tebe, hai ragione. Senza mezzi termini, magari due genitori non si ameranno per sempre alla follia. Ma il rispetto è una condizione che non può mancare. In ogni caso comprendo perfettamente quel genere di danni. Chissà se un giorno riuscirai a riavvicinarti a loro.


Esatto, il rispetto.
Perchè se tua moglie parla e per te dice sempre stronzate...anche se non lo dici questo concetto passa ai figli.
O almeno a noi è passato.
Sono _passate t_ante cose, pur non avendo assistito a scene incredibili (va bè qualcuna) tante cose che non dovevano _passare._
E non parlo dei tradimenti che si sono fatti, quelli li ho sempre "capiti" perchè nessuno in un matrimonio (parliamo di gente normale) dovrebbe sentirsi "morto" o "solo" o in una fottuta spa.

A mio padre mi sono riavvicinata da qualche mese. Non l'ho perdonato in toto di tutte le cazzate che ha fatto "per tenere unita la famiglia(di merda), ma ho capito. Sto capendo.
Ci sentiamo. parliamo.
La genitrice è tutto un altro discorso.
Lei è perdonata di default ma non riesco nemmeno ad avvicinarmi a lei fisicamente,figurati il resto
E credo non cambierà mai questa situazione.
Credo. Ma io non sono una dura e pura quindi...vedremo


----------



## Carola (26 Settembre 2012)

[ perchè nessuno in un matrimonio (parliamo di gente normale) dovrebbe sentirsi "morto" o "solo" o in una fottuta spa.

minkia tebe con due parole riassumi come mi sento io che ci metto 2000 post x farlo capire

ora sta frase la giro a mio marito anche se la è quasi notte


----------



## Niko74 (26 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> [ *perchè nessuno in un matrimonio (parliamo di gente normale) dovrebbe sentirsi "morto" o "solo" o in una fottuta spa.*
> 
> minkia tebe con due parole riassumi come mi sento io che ci metto 2000 post x farlo capire
> 
> ora sta frase la giro a mio marito anche se la è quasi notte


Ma a tuo marito gireresti solo la parte che hai messo qui sopra?

Perché la frase di Tebe aveva anche un inizio....che parlava dei tradimenti che i suoi si sono fatti....quello non glielo giri a tuo marito?


----------



## JON (26 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Esatto, il rispetto.
> Perchè se tua moglie parla e per te dice sempre stronzate...anche se non lo dici questo concetto passa ai figli.
> O almeno a noi è passato.
> Sono _passate t_ante cose, pur non avendo assistito a scene incredibili (va bè qualcuna) tante cose che non dovevano _passare._
> ...


Capisco. Di una cosa sono certo, ti troverai a cambiare più spesso di quanto credi le tue idee.


----------



## Carola (26 Settembre 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ma a tuo marito gireresti solo la parte che hai messo qui sopra?
> 
> Perché la frase di Tebe aveva anche un inizio....che parlava dei tradimenti che i suoi si sono fatti....quello non glielo giri a tuo marito?


A che pro niko?

X liberarmi la cosc.?

No la risposta è no e nemmeno vorrei sapere di lui in caso di…

Detto questo ho chiuso enon perché beccata. 
Mi disapice non siamo tutte tua moglie niko.


----------



## Simy (26 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> A che pro niko?
> 
> X liberarmi la cosc.?
> 
> ...



questa è cattiva...poi le acide, frustrate siamo noi!

cmq tuo marito è fuori tutta la settimana..come fa a beccarti?


----------



## exStermy (26 Settembre 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Futuro bamboccione?


bamboccione forse sara' il meno...

secondo me se relazionera' co' le donne proprio na' chiavica...

pensa se tra na trentina d'anni verra' pure lui a piagne er miserere qua sopra...

ahahahahah


----------



## Carola (26 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> questa è cattiva...poi le acide, frustrate siamo noi!
> 
> cmq tuo marito è fuori tutta la settimana..come fa a beccarti?


Ecco mi chiedevo dove fossi 

È lui che mette le faccine con un’ironia delle palle
Sono cose diverse mi pare

Sua moglie due volte lo ha tradito (follia dico io )  e ha smesso perchè beccata a qnt ne so io manco si pente le frega nulla

È inutile che metta le faccine e chieda ironico se non dico tutto

Lo trovo assurdo
È un cosniglio? No è una presa x i fondelli ironica 

Si ripeto acida perché ogni storia ogni  tradim è una cosa a se
Se mio marito mi avesse tradita capirei perchèt ra noia dnav di merda è puo succeder
Magari migliora magari spacca ma muove
L’apatia che c’era era insostenibile

Poi probail io non capisco il dolore atroce di essere traditi
Ce ne son anche altri anche essere ignorate ok? 
si appunto potevo andare avanti non ho smesso x paura ma xche non risolvevo nulla anche se all inizio credevo di si


----------



## Tebe (26 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> [ perchè nessuno in un matrimonio (parliamo di gente normale) dovrebbe sentirsi "morto" o "solo" o in una fottuta spa.
> 
> minkia tebe con due parole riassumi come mi sento io che ci metto 2000 post x farlo capire
> 
> ora sta frase la giro a mio marito anche se la è quasi notte


Mi hai fatta ridere:rotfl:

Sai Ross...l'ho vissuto.
Ho vissuto soprattutto l'spa fottuta.
Ho visto gli occhi della genitrice diventare ogni giorno più tristi fino ad essere vuoti quando posava lo sguardo su suo marito.
Ho visto gli occhi di mio padre diventare via via più rabbiosi e "soli".
Solo chi lo vive, o lo ha vissuto sulla pelle può capirlo.

Erano due genitori a loro modo fantastici.
Ci hanno educato alla lettura, alla scrittura, al rispetto dell'altro, alla comunicazione, all'amore per gli animali, la natura.
Sono stati genitori illuminati sul serio, che ci hanno fatto crescre  respirando cultura, facendo di noi figli dei curiosi della vita e persone rispettose.


Ma è passato anche l'_altro_. Quell'altro che NON sarebbe passato se si fossero separati, probabilmente.

Ma chi può dirlo.

cazzo oggi sono in modalità cuore dolce.
Mah...sarà la menopausa.
Chissà Min come fa...devo chiedere come tiene a bada i periodi pucci pucci degli sbalzi ormonali, visto che non ne ha.


----------



## Simy (26 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Ecco mi chiedevo dove fossi
> 
> È lui che mette le faccine con un’ironia delle palle
> Sono cose diverse mi pare
> ...



guarda mi ero ripromessa di non intervenire...ma quando ho letto quello che hai scritto a niko non ce l'ho fatta...

sai cosa penso Ros che se volevi separarti l'avresti già fatto visto che dici che puoi fare tutto benissimo da sola! ma tanto tu tuo marito non lo lascerai ...e continuerai a tradirlo..

e dopo di questa non intervengo più


----------



## Carola (26 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> guarda mi ero ripromessa di non intervenire...ma quando ho letto quello che hai scritto a niko non ce l'ho fatta...
> 
> sai cosa penso Ros che se volevi separarti l'avresti già fatto visto che dici che puoi fare tutto benissimo da sola! ma tanto tu tuo marito non lo lascerai ...e continuerai a tradirlo..
> 
> e dopo di questa non intervengo più


Non hai capito proprio nulla simy
Ma non mi cambia la vita questo


----------



## Carola (26 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mi hai fatta ridere:rotfl:
> 
> Sai Ross...l'ho vissuto.
> Ho vissuto soprattutto l'spa fottuta.
> ...


Si tebe è così
Si diventa tristi
Io avrei preferito un tradimento  due skiaffoni a volte che l’apatia l’abulia di un uomo che non ti vede

Forse per questo se qualcosa ha capito (stupid non è) sa che è chiuso e dice riproviamo
Credo- non so


----------



## Sole (26 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> No Jon.
> I tuoi forse ci sono riusciti meglio ma io e i miei fratelli abbiamo vissuto ogni giorno con l' esempio davanti di due genitori che non si amavano e sempre con la percezione che se non ci fossimo stati noi loro sarebbero stati davvero felici con altre persone
> Un spa in sostanza.
> 
> ...


Assolutamente d'accordo.

Ho molti esempi drammatici di amiche cresciute con genitori che non si amavano più... una in particolare, anche se non ha mai avuto prove tangibili, ha sempre percepito da mille segnali che nella vita di sua madre c'erano altri uomini. E ancora oggi, nonostante anni di psicoterapia, non riesce a perdonarle la sua indifferenza nei confronti del proprio matrimonio, la  facile rassegnazione e l'egoismo di rinfacciare ai figli di aver agito per loro, quando era lampante che agisse per sè.


----------



## Carola (26 Settembre 2012)

la sua indifferenza nei confronti del proprio matrimonio, la facile rassegnazione e l'egoismo di rinfacciare ai figli di aver agito per loro, quando era lampante che agisse per sè.[/QUOTE]

qui diverso
l'indeff era mio marito
Ma io ho cercato x un po di risoverla allo stesso modo di questa tizia e di non vedere più
Perché stavo meglio, infatuazione ecc e non capisci + nulla
Poi torni piedi a terra

tebe vorrei sapermi divertire come te va la:bleble:


----------



## Hellseven (26 Settembre 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Tebe, con rispetto, ma non sei riuscita più a perdonarli i tuoi?
> 
> *Sono abituato a pensare che il mantenimento dell'unione per i figli, quando questa non è conflittuale, alla fin fine rappresenti pur sempre un esempio. Personalmente sono felice che i miei abbiano "tenuto" nonostante le difficoltà. Malgrado gli inevitabili traumi conservo oggi un affetto nei loro confronti che non avevo mai avuto. Il fatto è che non li copevolizzo e mantengo per loro un rispetto incondizionato, in fondo ci sono aspetti positivi che non posso sottovalutare. In primis quello di fare del proprio meglio per i figli.
> *
> ...


Uomo, vorrei abbracciarti fraternamente per queste parole. Sono per me _words of hope_.


----------



## resistere (26 Settembre 2012)

*ESEMPI*

Ho l'esempio dei miei genitori. Una famiglia vecchio stampo, sempre insieme fino alla morte,  qualche anno fa di mia madre. Rispetto tra loro: sempre. Tradimenti? No non credo, ma se ciò è avvenuto, sono stati bravi a nasconderlo. Un tradimento va sempre gestito. Con raziocinio.  In un rapporto duraturo ci sono anche i momenti di noia e di solitudine e anche di solitudine di coppia. Me ne rendo conto ogni giorno di  più. Quando decidi di avere del tempo da dedicarti e ti accorgi che ne vuoi ancora di più, ecco quello deve essere un campanello di allarme nella coppia. E' vero che tutto ricade dai  genitori ai figli. E l'esempio che io ho avuto è di una famiglia normale tradizionale e credo che uno dei motivi sia soprattutto questo, che mi ha permesso di non    buttare al vento oltre vent'anni di matrimonio con mia moglie.  Forse sarà per questo che consiglio a Rosa di provare ancora con suo marito. Massacralo di domande, fargli capire di essere stata trascurata in tutto questo tempo, che ti sei sacrificata per la famiglia, per i figli , per lui , per il lavoro e poi dulcis in fundo da quanto tempo è che non lo fate ? Chiediglielo se si ricorda l'ultima volta. E chiedigli pure se si ricorda il tuo odore quello che lo mandava fuori di testa. Perchè quell'odore un marito non se lo dimentica mai. Insomma provocalo e  provaci cara Rosa,  fino a che puoi. Ciao.


----------



## Hellseven (26 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Assolutamente d'accordo.
> 
> Ho molti esempi drammatici di amiche cresciute con genitori che non si amavano più... una in particolare, anche se non ha mai avuto prove tangibili, ha sempre percepito da mille segnali che nella vita di sua madre c'erano altri uomini. E ancora oggi, nonostante anni di psicoterapia, non riesce a perdonarle la sua indifferenza nei confronti del proprio matrimonio, la  facile rassegnazione e l'egoismo di rinfacciare ai figli di aver agito per loro, quando era lampante che agisse per sè.


Sai, Sole, credo che per quanto uno cerchi di fare bene con i figli spesso sbaglia. E magari anche chi in buona fede pensa di fare del proprio meglio alla fine sbaglia comunque perché il suo meglio relativo è poco in assoluto per i figli. Considerazione ot ma non troppo.


----------



## Sole (26 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> cmq immagino che ils apere di ptoercela fare da sole sia già una cosa positiva ecco
> riconosco questa cosa positiva nella mia vita
> 
> *da soli ce la faremmo e benone
> ...


Questo è un buon punto di partenza.

Però tieni presente che tra pensare una cosa e viverla ce ne passa. Quando ti separi la solitudine che vivi non è solo fisica. Per un po' di tempo devi rielaborare un lutto pesante: un pezzo della tua vita importantissimo, su cui tu hai investito ogni tua energia e in cui credevi, se ne va.

Accanto alla riorganizzazione pratica della vita quotidiana (devi mettere in conto anche periodi di solitudine senza i tuoi figli accanto, ad esempio), c'è anche la riorganizzazione emotiva. Imparare a viversi come una persona singola, sganciarsi dallo schema della 'coppia' non è facile, anche se si è reduci da un matrimonio senza più amore. Senza contare le eventuali ripercussioni sui figli, che devono comunque assimilare la cosa.

Non voglio scoraggiarti e fa bene chi ti sprona a prendere in considerazione l'idea di riflettere davvero sulla separazione... ma voglio solo farti presente che non è come bere un bicchiere d'acqua fresca. Che i problemi da affrontare sono tanti, lo stress è tanto, il senso di perdita e di fallimento personale pure. Certo, c'è anche la rinascita e la possibilità di ricominciare una nuova vita, di percorrere nuove strade che possono essere stimolanti a livello personale. A volte non ci si rende conto di quanto certi matrimoni siano gabbie dorate che ci impediscono di crescere e maturare.

Insomma Rosa, valuta bene, agisci solo quando sei convinta di ciò che sia meglio per te e preparati ad affrontare la realtà che ti aspetta, qualunque essa sia.


----------



## Hellseven (26 Settembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sì sono d'accordo.
> C'è poco da fare, certi mariti (e mogli) ti fanno sentire ancora più profondamente sola di quanto non ti sentiresti non in coppia.
> 
> Ma la riflessione di L7 mi ha toccato in altro modo.
> ...


Capisco perfettamente gentile amica. Ora non per fare la graduatoria di chi si sente peggio ma tu almeno trovi conforto nel cercare qualcuno che pensi possa riempire il vuoto. In altre parole amicizie e affetti giovano a colmare la solitudine.
Nel mio caso no. Mi sento lontano un milione di miglia anche dal più prossimo e sincero e caldo dei miei affetti.


----------



## Carola (26 Settembre 2012)

Vi dico che anni fa ebbi una depressione credo post partumaggravat dall Incidente di mio padre poi finito male
Avevo pensieri ossessivi e mi facevo male
Finii in cura da un dottore che mi diede psicofarmaci dicendo è da trauma
Un altro bravo invece indagò nella mia vma, anche sessuali

Disse dovete rivedere tutto

Mio marito la prese come un ‘influenza, una debolezza mia , un mio limite.
Alla fine sbotto’ che il mio stare male limitava lui nel lavoro. Era vero. Ero una moglie da accudire.


Qsta cosa ci ho messo anni a perdonargliela però.

ressitere queste cose gliele ho rulate piangendo. ha capito solo quando ho detto mi sono innamorat di una ltro

li ha pianto e detto ricomicniamo.
il vero debole forse è lui?
l'odore..ne parlavo di odeore sembrava sordo SORDO


----------



## Sole (26 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Sai, Sole, credo che per quanto uno cerchi di fare bene con i figli spesso sbaglia. E magari anche chi in buona fede pensa di fare del proprio meglio alla fine sbaglia comunque perché il suo meglio relativo è poco in assoluto per i figli. Considerazione ot ma non troppo.


Verissimo che si sbaglia.

Ma sbagliando bisogna almeno avere il coraggio di ammettere che si sta sbagliando per sé, innanzitutto.

Troppo spesso i figli sono l'alibi di certi genitori.


----------



## Carola (26 Settembre 2012)

SONO STANCA DI PROVOCARLO stanca...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> No Jon.
> I tuoi forse ci sono riusciti meglio ma io e i miei fratelli abbiamo vissuto ogni giorno con l' esempio davanti di due genitori che non si amavano e sempre con la percezione che se non ci fossimo stati noi loro sarebbero stati davvero felici con altre persone
> Un spa in sostanza.
> 
> ...





Sole ha detto:


> Assolutamente d'accordo.
> 
> Ho molti esempi drammatici di amiche cresciute con genitori che non si amavano più... una in particolare, anche se non ha mai avuto prove tangibili, ha sempre percepito da mille segnali che nella vita di sua madre c'erano altri uomini. E ancora oggi, nonostante anni di psicoterapia, non riesce a perdonarle la sua indifferenza nei confronti del proprio matrimonio, la  facile rassegnazione e l'egoismo di rinfacciare ai figli di aver agito per loro, quando era lampante che agisse per sè.


perdonate, ma io non sono del tutto d'accordo

allora la generazione dei nostri genitori dovrebbe essere una generazione di sbandati, in quanto i loro genitori non hanno di certo avuto nessun comportamento di questo tipo, perlomeno non davanti ai loro occhi.

i figli non hanno bisogno del baloccamento da film di walt disney, ma di stabilità affettiva, nel senso di un nucleo affettivo dove trovare appoggio che può essere fornito indipendentemente dal reale stato del rapporto di coppia (escludendo casi estremi di vessazioni fisiche e psicologiche, ovviamente)

in questo senso anche matrimoni che continuano nonostante non ci sia più un grande amore tra i genitori ( con annessi eventuali retroscena per entrambi i coniugi ) possono essere uno scenario comunque migliore che vedere uno dei due genitori instabile affettivamente.

a mia modesta opinione


----------



## Hellseven (26 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mi hai fatta ridere:rotfl:
> 
> Sai Ross...l'ho vissuto.
> Ho vissuto soprattutto l'spa fottuta.
> ...


Credo che si avvicini il tempo di mettersi il passato alle spalle. Perdono e compassione sono l'unica possibile via di uscita da un passato di dolore. Presto o tardi sarai tu il loro genitore : io l'ho visssuto con papà defunto e lo vivo or con madre.


----------



## dammi un nome (26 Settembre 2012)

e pure a modestia mia:mrgreen: la penso come chiara. 

l'ho scritto molte volte.

e ci credo. vissuto.


----------



## battiato63 (26 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> perdonate, ma io non sono del tutto d'accordo
> 
> allora la generazione dei nostri genitori dovrebbe essere una generazione di sbandati, in quanto i loro genitori non hanno di certo avuto nessun comportamento di questo tipo, perlomeno non davanti ai loro occhi.
> 
> ...


 

i miei omaggi signora Chiara        :sic:


----------



## Carola (26 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> perdonate, ma io non sono del tutto d'accordo
> 
> allora la generazione dei nostri genitori dovrebbe essere una generazione di sbandati, in quanto i loro genitori non hanno di certo avuto nessun comportamento di questo tipo, perlomeno non davanti ai loro occhi.
> 
> ...


che bel post


----------



## Carola (26 Settembre 2012)

Doveva tornare venerdi
Mi ha tel adesso che non torna ha grane

Sabato avevamo terapia di coppia

Gli ho detto che capisco ma che diventa molto duro programmare tutto
Lui dice che non è il caso la terapia basta la volontà
Che lui c’è la e io no
Gli dico che c’è perché gli ho detto di una lto uomo
Ha risposto che una sbandata nella vita ci può stare

Che si guarda avanti adesso
Ma è un robot? No, ha timore gli salti tutto
Lui più di me

Toh niko anche dicessi che ho scopato forse rimarrebbe freddo così
Adesso lavoro che in sti  giorni sono indietro da morire


----------



## Sole (26 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> perdonate, ma io non sono del tutto d'accordo
> 
> allora la generazione dei nostri genitori dovrebbe essere una generazione di sbandati, in quanto i loro genitori non hanno di certo avuto nessun comportamento di questo tipo, perlomeno non davanti ai loro occhi.
> 
> ...


Cosa intendi per genitore instabile affettivamente?

E come fai a dare per scontato che un padre o una madre che vivono i loro retroscena siano affettivamente stabili?

Possono fingere di esserlo davanti ai figli. Ma io dubito che sia così.

E sono sempre stata una convinta sostenitrice dell'idea che i figli non sono idioti. Che la telefonata all'amante, i messaggi o le uscite serali per eventuali incontri siano percepite da un figlio in modo spesso ansiogeno e ambiguo... e che male si accompagnano all'idea di stabilità affettiva.


----------



## Annuccia (26 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Vi dico che anni fa ebbi una depressione credo post partumaggravat dall Incidente di mio padre poi finito male
> Avevo pensieri ossessivi e mi facevo male
> Finii in cura da un dottore che mi diede psicofarmaci dicendo è da trauma
> Un altro bravo invece indagò nella mia vma, anche sessuali
> ...




leggo dei tuoi dispiaceri...
leggo che è da una vita che tenti disperatamente di far cambiare le cose...
ma perchè con quest'uomo hai fatto 3 figli?
hai avuto molto coraggio...
pur sapendo,visti i suoi continui spostamenti,che saresit rimasta sola ad occuparti di loro...

e poi è chiaro che con tre figli non puoi seguirlo e cambiare citta ogni tre per due....
perchè lui ha sempre fatto lo stesso lavoro....sin dai primi tempi o no?


----------



## battiato63 (26 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Doveva tornare venerdi
> Mi ha tel adesso che non torna ha grane
> 
> Sabato avevamo terapia di coppia
> ...


 Rosa la cosa è più seria di quanto possa sembrare, la sua non è freddezza ma è INDIFFERENZA, una cosa di gran lunga peggiore...


----------



## Leda (26 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> Rosa la cosa è più seria di quanto possa sembrare, la sua non è freddezza ma è INDIFFERENZA, una cosa di gran lunga peggiore...


Quoto. Sembra che l'unica cosa che conta sia che tu resti al tuo posto e non gli dia grane aggiuntive.
Brrr.


----------



## Annuccia (26 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> Rosa la cosa è più seria di quanto possa sembrare, la sua non è freddezza ma è INDIFFERENZA, una cosa di gran lunga peggiore...



io non sprecherei soldi per la terapia di coppia in questo caso....


----------



## Carola (26 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> leggo dei tuoi dispiaceri...
> leggo che è da una vita che tenti disperatamente di far cambiare le cose...
> ma perchè con quest'uomo hai fatto 3 figli?
> hai avuto molto coraggio...
> ...


 
Era molto impegnato ma non così e lavorava in altra azinda al max faceva tardi
È cresciuto molto (professionalmente), ha perso quel posto ma trovato altro + imp
Quando fu mandato via fece carte false x averci con lui in altra città
Mai stato + dolce di così attento

Poi la cosa è sfuggita di mano
La crisi lo ha portato a seguire cose lontano, anche dopo il secondo figlio siamo andati via, dopodiche non me la sono più sentita.
Ho scelto di mettere basi soptutto per la + grande che era in un’eta delicata, iniziava a patire.
Poi anche per me.
Mi sono cercata un lavoro mi sono rimessa in gioco.


----------



## Carola (26 Settembre 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Quoto. Sembra che l'unica cosa che conta sia che tu resti al tuo posto e non gli dia grane aggiuntive.
> Brrr.


brava


----------



## Hellseven (26 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> che bel post


Si. Ma per la verità lo è tutto il thread. Potrebbe ancora migliorare ..... ma visti i precedenti anche peggiorare .... purtroppo. Speriamo bene


----------



## Carola (26 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> Rosa la cosa è più seria di quanto possa sembrare, la sua non è freddezza ma è INDIFFERENZA, una cosa di gran lunga peggiore...


Bè almeno iniziate a capire
Non che mi faccia bene
Anzi mi fa male


----------



## Tebe (26 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> perdonate, ma io non sono del tutto d'accordo
> 
> allora la generazione dei nostri genitori dovrebbe essere una generazione di sbandati, in quanto i loro genitori non hanno di certo avuto nessun comportamento di questo tipo, perlomeno non davanti ai loro occhi.
> 
> ...



ma ti do ragione.
Sono io la prima a dire che se i miei genitori avessero trovato una loro stabilità affettiva scopandosi altri, avrebbero potuto stare insieme perchè non si sarebbero create quelle correnti ansiogene e tutto il resto, probabilmente.
E mai pensato e nemmeno penso che se un genitore tradisce è per forza instabile con i figli.
Anzi. In genere penso solo il contrario.
Penso che spesso il tradimento rende padri, madri e mariti o mogli più pazienti e aperti.
O  almeno a me fa questo effetto perchè lo prendo come un mio spazio che mi ricarica.

E sai anche che sono anche una sostenitrice diciamo, del tradimento propedeutico alla coppia, ma sempre perchè lo vivo così e non do valenza a certe cose.
vabbè ma che lo spiego a fare.
Il tebe pensiero è noto

:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (26 Settembre 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Quoto. Sembra che l'unica cosa che conta sia che tu resti al tuo posto e non gli dia grane aggiuntive.
> Brrr.



infatti


----------



## Hellseven (26 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> io non sprecherei soldi per la terapia di coppia in questo caso....


Credo che abbia il dovere di provare se realmente vuole provare a salvare il rapporto. Se magari lui rifiutasse senza un motivo convincente allora a quel punto .... si prende atto dello stato dell'arte.


----------



## Annuccia (26 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Bè almeno iniziate a capire
> Non che mi faccia bene
> Anzi mi fa male




ma tu vuoi ricominciare???


io credo di no....
perchè le cose a quanto pare non cambieranno....

al dila di tutto ,non so se ci siano soluzioni lavorative che possano riportarlo ad una vita normale con te...
ma immagina solo per un momento che ci fossero...
tu sei ancora innamorata di lui?

non ti separeresti più?


----------



## exStermy (26 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> Rosa la cosa è più seria di quanto possa sembrare, la sua non è freddezza ma è INDIFFERENZA, una cosa di gran lunga peggiore...


praticamente stu' scem' s'e' sposato a na' colf...

na' filippina glje costava de meno pero' poi aveva er problema che a certi livelli nun fa figo a di' che nun sei sposato, perche' inaffidabbbile......

qua urge na' sfankulata bella e buona con incorporata razzia ancora piu' bella e piu' buona sur conto corente...

ahahahah


----------



## Carola (26 Settembre 2012)

Si se ci fossero proverei a vedere in una situazione normale come va
Ma pare non ci sia nulla

Un po aveva cercato questo si, ma dicevano prfilo trppo alto.
Veramente cercavo anche io per lui.

E’ smepre così cambi di programma all’ultimo.

Ora mis cirve tu non sai come sia dura vienimi incontro
Ma cazzo so 12 anni che lo faccio

Sapete la cosa buffa/triste
Che èa dnata meglio sinoa che avevo altro che sopperiva con dolcecca affetto sesso

tze


----------



## battiato63 (26 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> praticamente stu' scem' s'e' sposato a na' colf...
> 
> na' filippina glje costava de meno pero' poi aveva er problema che a certi livelli nun fa figo a di' che nun sei sposato, perche' inaffidabbbile......
> 
> ...


 
nun sarai francesista ma ci azzecchi quasi sempre. ahhahahahaa


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Cosa intendi per genitore instabile affettivamente?
> 
> E come fai a dare per scontato che un padre o una madre che vivono i loro retroscena siano affettivamente stabili?
> 
> ...


è vero, i figli non sono idioti
ma è anche vero che a loro interessi come generatore di stabilità e affidabilità nel quotidiano

la situazione ideale è e rimane un grande amore tra i coniugi alla base di questa generazione, ma qualora questo non capitasse (vedi caso di rosa3 o altri) il centro degli affetti che pervade la famiglia deve essere necessariamente scisso dalle storie personali dei genitori

ci vuole molta maturità ed equilibrio per sostenere questo

per stabilità affettiva (forse sarebbe meglio dire emotiva, in effetti) intendo quella che permette a noi stessi *come individui* di fare la differenza per i nostri figli, indipendentemente da quanto possiamo essere amati da un coniuge/compagno


----------



## battiato63 (26 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> io non sprecherei soldi per la terapia di coppia in questo caso....


 sono d'accordo con te Annuccia, l'indifferenza è peggio dell'odio, della rabbia. perchè non vi è rimedio..


----------



## extermy (26 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> nun sarai francesista ma ci azzecchi quasi sempre. ahhahahahaa


ma leva pure er quasi...

ahahahah


----------



## Hellseven (26 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> è vero, i figli non sono idioti
> ma è anche vero che a loro interessi come generatore di stabilità e affidabilità nel quotidiano
> 
> la situazione ideale è e rimane un grande amore tra i coniugi alla base di questa generazione, ma qualora questo non capitasse (vedi caso di rosa3 o altri) il centro degli affetti che pervade la famiglia deve essere necessariamente scisso dalle storie personali dei genitori
> ...


Sei in un trend di crescita. Stai componendo post sempre migliori. Peraltro su un argomento complessissimo e delicatissimo. Mi congratulo davvero.


----------



## exStermy (26 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> sono d'accordo con te Annuccia, l'indifferenza è peggio dell'odio, della rabbia. perchè non vi è rimedio..


pero' qua sostengono che e' brutto l'odio, la rabbia...il menarle (casi estremi specifico oseno' scassano la uallera...ahahah) e preferiscono l'UOMO serafico, che nun alza la voce, che nun s'inkazza, che nun le pija a sberle, in pratica che se ne fotte....salvo poi quanno se ritrovano sta razza d'ameba a casa o in trasferta, sklerano...

ma cazzo armeno si e' vivi, co' questi mica te ne accorgi se nun je piji er polso...ahahahahah

percio' deduco e mi confermo  sempre piu' che alla fin fine alla donna, a dispetto de cio' che se dice, l'uomo lo preferisce "crudo"...

f.to

Presidente Associazione dell'omini che nun chiedono mai...e puzzano pure...

ahahahah


----------



## Sole (26 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma ti do ragione.
> Sono io la prima a dire che se i miei genitori avessero trovato una loro stabilità affettiva scopandosi altri, avrebbero potuto stare insieme perchè non si sarebbero create quelle correnti ansiogene e tutto il resto, probabilmente.
> E mai pensato e nemmeno penso che se un genitore tradisce è per forza instabile con i figli.
> Anzi. In genere penso solo il contrario.
> ...


Perfetto!

Allora dove sta il problema? Che ci facciamo tutti qui a discutere?

Rosa, non separarti. Trovati un altro amante, meglio del precedente. E se possibile scopatene pure altri. E magari di' a tuo marito di farsi qualche collega tra un impegno lavorativo e l'altro, così da diventare un marito migliore. Più aperto e paziente. Più stabile emotivamente. Fatelo per voi, ma ovviamente anche per i vostri figli.


----------



## Tebe (26 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Perfetto!
> 
> Allora dove sta il problema? Che ci facciamo tutti qui a discutere?
> 
> Rosa, non separarti. Trovati un altro amante, meglio del precedente. E se possibile scopatene pure altri. E magari di' a tuo marito di farsi qualche collega tra un impegno lavorativo e l'altro, così da diventare un marito migliore. Più aperto e paziente. Più stabile emotivamente. Fatelo per voi, ma ovviamente anche per i vostri figli.



sempre esagerata...mamma mia...
portare un concetto all'esasperazione.


e ho parlato DI tradimentO, non pesca a strascico.
Che non mi sembra il caso di Ross


----------



## Carola (26 Settembre 2012)

Chiara scrivi delle cose molto belle


Spero che le cose cambino

Adesso mi scrive di aver pazienza pazienta solo un attimo ti prego fammi risolvere  sono in un imbuto

pare che si sia preso la pros sett di ferie x stare a casa dopo sta cinadimerda

vediamo
io ho bisogno si fermi un attimo e si parli non a fusi orari  diversi e via mail
paziento si.
Ci provo.


----------



## battiato63 (26 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Bè almeno iniziate a capire
> Non che mi faccia bene
> Anzi mi fa male



Rosa, io l'avevo capito dal primo momento, ma a volte non si può essere sempre diretti, e lo dimostra il fatto che ancora adesso stai male,  per cui si tentava di sdrammatizzare o quantomeno essere soft. cmq ti sono vicino :up:


----------



## battiato63 (26 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> pero' qua sostengono che e' brutto l'odio, la rabbia...il menarle (casi estremi specifico oseno' scassano la uallera...ahahah) e preferiscono l'UOMO serafico, che nun alza la voce, che nun s'inkazza, che nun le pija a sberle, in pratica che se ne fotte....salvo poi quanno se ritrovano sta razza d'ameba a casa o in trasferta, sklerano...
> 
> ma cazzo armeno si e' vivi, co' questi mica te ne accorgi se nun je piji er polso...ahahahahah
> 
> ...


  azz manco ò DENIM cà costa 5 Euro te metti?.. cabrones.. ahahahahahaha


----------



## Tebe (26 Settembre 2012)

che poi, se anche uno facesse del tradimento pesca a strascico, se riesce a gestire tutto non vedo perchè debba essere un genitore del cazzo.

Mah


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma ti do ragione.
> Sono io la prima a dire che se i miei genitori avessero trovato una loro stabilità affettiva scopandosi altri, avrebbero potuto stare insieme perchè non si sarebbero create quelle correnti ansiogene e tutto il resto, probabilmente.
> *E mai pensato e nemmeno penso che se un genitore tradisce è per forza instabile con i figli.*
> Anzi. In genere penso solo il contrario.
> ...


appunto, Divina


----------



## Sole (26 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> per stabilità affettiva (forse sarebbe meglio dire emotiva, in effetti) intendo quella che permette a noi stessi *come individui* di fare la differenza per i nostri figli, indipendentemente da quanto possiamo essere amati da un coniuge/compagno


Sono d'accordo.

Ma in realtà io penso siano rarissimi i casi in cui chi tradisce può dire di stare bene come individuo.

Prima di tutto perchè generalmente il tradimento, lo vediamo spesso qui sopra, è fonte di sensi di colpa, sofferenza, crisi di coppia e dolore. Il contrario della stabilità emotiva, quindi.
Poi perchè a mio avviso è quasi sempre il tentativo di compensazione di un vuoto (individuale o di coppia) che non si riesce a colmare con le proprie risorse (personali o di coppia).

Reputo molto più stabile emotivamente un individuo che riesce ad affrontare la solitudine di una separazione e tutto quello che ne consegue, piuttosto che uno che nei fatti non riesce a staccarsi da marito/moglie e amanti vari.

 Parlerei di una stabilità emotiva apparente, fittizia. Crollato il bel castello, bisogna vedere di questo individuo così stabile cosa resta.


----------



## Hellseven (26 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo.
> 
> Ma in realtà io penso siano rarissimi i casi in cui chi tradisce può dire di stare bene come individuo.
> 
> ...


Nel mio caso lo è stato. Perché sono emotivamente incapace di gestire la cosa ma non perchè sia contrario al tradimento in linea di principio. Però mi pare proprio che qui sopra ci siano un bel pò di traditori sereni, contenti, per nulla in colpa verso se stessi ed il coniuge.
Ovviamente io interloquisco perché trovo interessanti i tuoi post e penso che seppure abbia idee diverse dalle tue a te non dispiace il nostro contraddittorio. In caso contrario dillo, perché sono convinto che eventuali equivoci vadano chiariti da subito e ridimensionati come meritano.


----------



## Carola (26 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> Rosa, io l'avevo capito dal primo momento, ma a volte non si può essere sempre diretti, e lo dimostra il fatto che ancora adesso stai male, per cui si tentava di sdrammatizzare o quantomeno essere soft. cmq ti sono vicino :up:


J
Poi forse sono una romatica delle palle  eh battiat!

X fortuna mia e sfiga vs qui mi lagno  e scusate ma fuori sono piena di amici interessi cose potrei pure farmela andare ma vorrei risolvere ecco

Forse dovrei essere meno seria e godermi di piu le piccole grandi cose :girlhaha:


----------



## exStermy (26 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> Rosa, io l'avevo capito dal primo momento, ma a volte non si può essere sempre diretti, e lo dimostra il fatto che ancora adesso stai male,  per cui si tentava di sdrammatizzare o quantomeno essere soft. cmq ti sono vicino :up:


si, ma non troppo vicino....porco...

ahahahahah


----------



## battiato63 (26 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> J
> Poi forse sono una romatica delle palle eh battiat!
> 
> X fortuna mia e sfiga vs qui mi lagno e scusate ma fuori sono piena di amici interessi cose potrei pure farmela andare ma vorrei risolvere ecco
> ...


neretto: sarebbe già un buon inizio  sei una bella persona Rosa:up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo.
> 
> Ma in realtà io penso siano rarissimi i casi in cui chi tradisce può dire di stare bene come individuo.
> 
> ...


magari non vuole

capisco che sia più facile esorcizzare il tradimento pensando che sia un momento in cui un individuo è fuori da se stesso, in balia degli eventi, incapace di intendere e di volere

e che questa visione lo faccia risultare come un errore più facilmente giustificabile e/o perdonabile

l'individuo stabile o instabile esiste prima del tradimento o meglio:
la chiara matraini  (ma al posto di quel nome potrebbero starcene decine di migliaia) stabile o instabile esisteva prima del tradimento


----------



## exStermy (26 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> azz manco ò DENIM cà costa 5 Euro te metti?.. cabrones.. ahahahahahaha


azz...appena 5 euro?  ma e' da proletari, neh Mine?....

io cio' un PacoRabanne che ce lo tramandiamo dar mio bisnonno buonanima...

l'unica vorta che l'ho usato, c'e' stato er terremoto in Friuli...

per carita'...vadobene cosi'..

ahahahahah


----------



## Hellseven (26 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> neretto: sarebbe già un buon inizio  sei una bella persona Rosa:up:


Ci stai provando uomo senza ritegno :rotfl:?


----------



## Hellseven (26 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> azz...appena 5 euro?  ma e' da proletari, neh Mine?....
> 
> io cio' un PacoRabanne che ce lo tramandiamo dar mio bisnonno buonanima...
> 
> ...


Ma non era Chernobyl nr 5 - eau de radiation, Stermy?


----------



## battiato63 (26 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Ci stai provando uomo senza ritegno :rotfl:?



sei geloso valvola di ritegno? :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo.
> 
> Ma in realtà io penso siano rarissimi i casi in cui chi tradisce può dire di stare bene come individuo.
> 
> ...


La parola d'ordine in questo genere di cose, a mio avviso, è sempre la stessa: FUNZIONALITA'.

Le persone dovrebbero cercare di capire che è solo vivendo nel modo a noi più FUNZIONALE, possiamo poi FUNZIONARE, FUNZIONARE BENE CON NOI STESSI E CON GLI ALTRI. Sembra facile, ma non lo è affatto. Non lo è per diversi motivi, e il più importante, sempre a mio avviso, è che molte persone NON SANNO COME FUNZIONANO, o, peggio ancora, se lo sanno LO NASCONDONO O LO RIFIUTANO.

Chiara il suo libretto delle istruzioni se lo è letto molto bene, ed è proprio perchè FUNZIONA BENE che non ha particolari problemi come Donna, Madre, Moglie, Amante, Amica, ed è proprio perchè funziona bene che Uomini, Figli, Amanti, Amici non hanno problemi con lei.

Firmato:

Chi di Tubarao ferisce, di Tubarao perisce


----------



## Hellseven (26 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> sei geloso valvola di ritegno? :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


No. Solo allegro


----------



## exStermy (26 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Ma non era Chernobyl nr 5 - eau de radiation, Stermy?


boh?.....


----------



## battiato63 (26 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> No. Solo allegro


 a me sembri :sbronza:      :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Hellseven (26 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> a me sembri :sbronza:      :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ma quanno mai .....hic hic :bere:


----------



## battiato63 (26 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> ma quanno mai .....hic hic :bere:


tò    :canna:


----------



## Niko74 (26 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> A che pro niko?
> 
> X liberarmi la cosc.?
> 
> ...


Non sei mia moglie ma hai moltissimi punti in comune con lei da quello che scrivi...

Poi sul fatto che hai smesso "non perché beccata" non dipende da te ma dal fatto che a tuo marito non interessava beccarti. Se ti avesse beccato magari facevi come mia moglie, chi lo sa?


----------



## Niko74 (26 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Ecco mi chiedevo dove fossi
> 
> È lui che mette le faccine con un’ironia delle palle
> Sono cose diverse mi pare
> ...


Uuuuhhh...ti infastidisce proprio una semplice faccina ironica


----------



## Sole (26 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> La parola d'ordine in questo genere di cose, a mio avviso, è sempre la stessa: FUNZIONALITA'.
> 
> Le persone dovrebbero cercare di capire che è solo vivendo nel modo a noi più FUNZIONALE, possiamo poi FUNZIONARE, FUNZIONARE BENE CON NOI STESSI E CON GLI ALTRI. Sembra facile, ma non lo è affatto. Non lo è per diversi motivi, e il più importante, sempre a mio avviso, è che molte persone NON SANNO COME FUNZIONANO, o, peggio ancora, se lo sanno LO NASCONDONO O LO RIFIUTANO.
> 
> ...


Chiara non è l'unica traditrice qui dentro.
Ci sono mille esempi di gente che tradisce e soffre o fa soffrire il  partner.
Facile che tutto funzioni quando tuo marito o tua moglie non sa nulla. Ma vediamo ogni giorno qui quanta poca stabilitá ci sia nelle famiglie in cui si tradisce.

Che poi il tradimento garantisca un equilibrio siamo d'accordo. Sulla validitá di questo equilibrio ho le mie personali riserve.
Se io ho la sensazione che per me sia funzionale accendere e spegnere l'interruttore della luce dieci volte prima di uscire di casa, vivo senz'altro meglio continuando a farlo e tendo a preservare il mio equilibrio. Ma posso scegliere di chiedermi perchè accendo e spengo l'interruttore dieci volte. In questo caso l'equilibrio si spezza, è vero. E spezzare un equilibrio puó non essere funzionale. Ma puó portare ad altro, a un cambiamento, a un'evoluzione...chi puó saperlo.


----------



## Niko74 (26 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Doveva tornare venerdi
> Mi ha tel adesso che non torna ha grane
> 
> Sabato avevamo terapia di coppia
> ...


Che centro io? 

Ripeto come già detto molte volte, secondo me a lui va bene cosi e quello che ti ha detto lo dimostra....a te evidentemente non va più bene quindi che lui lo voglia o no puoi separarti.


----------



## Niko74 (26 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Bè almeno iniziate a capire
> Non che mi faccia bene
> Anzi mi fa male


Che tu ci creda o meno, pure io lo capisco....il punto è che non puoi risolverla rimanendo con lui.


----------



## Sole (26 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Nel mio caso lo è stato. Perché sono emotivamente incapace di gestire la cosa ma non perchè sia contrario al tradimento in linea di principio. Però mi pare proprio che qui sopra ci siano un bel pò di traditori sereni, contenti, per nulla in colpa verso se stessi ed il coniuge.
> Ovviamente io interloquisco perché trovo interessanti i tuoi post e penso che seppure abbia idee diverse dalle tue a te non dispiace il nostro contraddittorio. In caso contrario dillo, perché sono convinto che eventuali equivoci vadano chiariti da subito e ridimensionati come meritano.


Grazie per l'interesse nei confronti dei miei post 

Interloquisci liberamente, a me piace parlare.

Ripeto, il tradimento ha due facce: si presenta in un modo quando resta un segreto per il coniuge tradito. Diventa qualcosa di completamente diverso quando esce alla luce del sole.
Il benessere del traditore è fittizio, è legato a una menzogna.

Per capire se davvero un individuo è stabile bisogna vederlo mentre si misura con le conseguenze tangibili delle proprie azioni. Come si misura con una crisi matrimoniale, con la minaccia di una separazione, col dolore e la perdita della serenitá familiare. Con tutte quelle cose che 99 su 100 si verificano in caso di scoperta del coniuge.


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Grazie per l'interesse nei confronti dei miei post
> 
> Interloquisci liberamente, a me piace parlare.
> 
> ...


D'accordissmo con te, infatti ci sono quelli a cui casca il mondo in testa.....e quelli che finiscono in piedi, più belli e più forti di pria.

Se dovessi giocarmi un euro su Chiara, me lo gioco sulla seconda opzione.

Firmato:

Tubarao con un euro in più


----------



## Hellseven (26 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Grazie per l'interesse nei confronti dei miei post
> 
> Interloquisci liberamente, a me piace parlare.
> 
> ...


Ineccepibile. Però in via ipotetica potrebbe sempre restare un segreto e non determinare la reazione a catena descritta sopra.
In tal caso, sarebbe comunque grave perché fondato sulla menzogna e sull'abuso della fiducia dell'altro? O potremmo anche presumere che possa essere un male minore rispetto allo sfasciare tutto? 
Per me si. Può essere in taluni casi un male minore. E personalmente come trovo ingiusto esaltare il tradimento trovo altrettanto sbagliato demonizzarlo. Tutto qui.


----------



## Sole (26 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> D'accordissmo con te, infatti ci sono quelli a cui casca il mondo in testa.....e quelli che finiscono in piedi, più belli e più forti di pria.
> 
> Se dovessi giocarmi un euro su Chiara, me lo gioco sulla seconda opzione.
> 
> ...


Non lo metto in dubbio.
Ma ti ripeto, qui non si parla di Chiara. Ma di tanti traditori diversi, con mille storie diverse. In cui io, dal mio piccolo punto di vista, di stabilitá emotiva ne vedo ben poca.


----------



## Sole (26 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Ineccepibile. Però in via ipotetica potrebbe sempre restare un segreto e non determinare la reazione a catena descritta sopra.
> In tal caso, sarebbe comunque grave perché fondato sulla menzogna e sull'abuso della fiducia dell'altro? O potremmo anche presumere che possa essere un male minore rispetto allo sfasciare tutto?
> Per me si. Può essere in taluni casi un male minore. E personalmente come trovo ingiusto esaltare il tradimento trovo altrettanto sbagliato demonizzarlo. Tutto qui.


Capisco e rispetto il tuo punto di vista.

Ma la vedo diversamente. Io nella mia vita non punto  al male minore. Ma al bene maggiore. Anche se questo vuol dire rivoluzionarmi l'esistenza.


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Non lo metto in dubbio.
> Ma ti ripeto, qui non si parla di Chiara. Ma di tanti traditori diversi, con mille storie diverse. In cui io, dal mio piccolo punto di vista, di stabilitá emotiva ne vedo ben poca.


E allora vieni al mio discorso nel quale dico che qualsiasi tipo di equazione in questi discorsi lascia il tempo che trova.

Firmato:

Tubarao Pitagorico.


----------



## Hellseven (26 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Capisco e rispetto il tuo punto di vista.
> 
> Ma la vedo diversamente. Io *nella mia vita non punto  al male minore. Ma al bene maggiore*. Anche se questo vuol dire rivoluzionarmi l'esistenza.


Questo ti fa onore. Io conosco i miei limiti, li accetto e ci convivo. Ognuno ha la sua natura alla quale non si sfugge, ci piaccia o meno.


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Capisco e rispetto il tuo punto di vista.
> 
> Ma la vedo diversamente. *Io nella mia vita non punto  al male minore. Ma al bene maggiore.* Anche se questo vuol dire rivoluzionarmi l'esistenza.


Sul neretto, circoscrivendolo alla motivazione di tradimento, ritengo che sia la categoria di traditori da evitare
 come una manica di laziali pre-derby.

Allargandolo a stile di vita lo condivido, ma bisogna avere due palle al titanio per perseguirlo, e, più che altro, è lo stile di vita più pericoloso, perchè se stai ancora leggendo il personale Libretto delle Istruzioni, rischi di rivoluzionarti l'esistenza una volta al mese.

Il bene maggiore te lo costruisci vivendo un giorno alla volta senza dover combattere battaglie campali ad ogni svolta.

Firmato:

Tubarao Napoleonico


----------



## Sole (26 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sul neretto, circoscrivendolo alla motivazione di tradimento, ritengo che sia la categoria di traditori da evitare
> come una manica di laziali pre-derby.
> 
> Allargandolo a stile di vita lo condivido, ma bisogna avere due palle al titanio per perseguirlo, e, più che altro, è lo stile di vita più pericoloso, perchè se stai ancora leggendo il personale Libretto delle Istruzioni, rischi di rivoluzionarti l'esistenza una volta al mese.
> ...


Ma quali battaglie campali 

Basta capire che un matrimonio non funziona più. E anzichè tenerlo in piedi infarcendolo di corna, avere il coraggio di dirselo e poi lasciarsi andare.


----------



## Hellseven (26 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sul neretto, circoscrivendolo alla motivazione di tradimento, ritengo che sia la categoria di traditori da evitare
> come una manica di laziali pre-derby.
> 
> Allargandolo a stile di vita lo condivido, ma bisogna avere due palle al titanio per perseguirlo, e, più che altro, è lo stile di vita più pericoloso, perchè se stai ancora leggendo il personale Libretto delle Istruzioni, rischi di rivoluzionarti l'esistenza una volta al mese.
> ...


Giudizi tranchant sui traditori e sui traditi. Era questo che cercavo di dire. Bisognerebbe evitarli, secondo il mio molto modesto parere. Sbagliavo, ovviamente.


----------



## Sole (26 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> E allora vieni al mio discorso nel quale dico che qualsiasi tipo di equazione in questi discorsi lascia il tempo che trova.
> 
> Firmato:
> 
> Tubarao Pitagorico.


No no. Non vengo affatto nel tuo discorso. Il tradimento per me non è un sintomo di stabilitá emotiva, anzi. È sintomo proprio del contrario, anche se sembra che tutto funzioni.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Capisco e rispetto il tuo punto di vista.
> 
> Ma la vedo diversamente. Io nella mia vita non punto  al male minore. Ma al bene maggiore. Anche se questo vuol dire rivoluzionarmi l'esistenza.


Al bene maggiore per chi? Tuo( nel senso di individuo, no di Sole)?
Quando si diventa genitori non esiste più un solo bene maggiore (il tuo) o dei principi da seguire a tutti i costi.
Quelli li ho lasciati ai nati sotto il segno dei pesci che abbattevano le barricate la notte prima degli esami....
A vent'anni, appunto


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma quali battaglie campali
> 
> Basta capire che un matrimonio non funziona più. E anzichè tenerlo in piedi infarcendolo di corna, avere il coraggio di dirselo e poi lasciarsi andare.


E' questo che contesto. Per me, e questo è un mio personalissimo parere (come il cartellino di Rino Tommasi): un unione può funzionare proprio perchè ci s'infarcisce di corna. Si ritorna sempre al discorso inziale: BASTA LEGGERSI IL LIBRETTO DELLE ISTRUZIONI (che, ne convengo, può subire qualche variazione nel corso dell'esistenza, non è certamente immutabile).

Una cosa però posso affermarla senza ombra di smentita: I crociati in genere combinano (e hanno combinato da che mondo è mondo)  più danni della grandine.

Il più grande crociato della storia è stato Federico II di Svevia, che ne ha vinta una senza fare neanche una spadata 

Firmato:

Tuabaro II


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma quali battaglie campali
> 
> Basta capire che un matrimonio non funziona più. E anzichè tenerlo in piedi infarcendolo di corna, avere il coraggio di dirselo e poi lasciarsi andare.


Quando un matrimonio non funziona più? Quando senti la voglia di scopare con qualcun altro? Il matrimonio non è solo sesso. A mio avviso il matrimonio non funziona più quando non garantisce un ambiente sano ai figli nel senso esposto prima.Se non riesci più a sentirti stabile in questa realtà fai bene a separarti.


----------



## Sole (26 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Al bene maggiore per chi? Tuo( nel senso di individuo, no di Sole)?
> Quando si diventa genitori non esiste più un solo bene maggiore (il tuo) o dei principi da seguire a tutti i costi.
> Quelli li ho lasciati ai nati sotto il segno dei pesci che abbattevano le barricate la notte prima degli esami....
> A vent'anni, appunto


I miei figli stanno benissimo. Anche se cerco il mio bene. Sono bambini sereni e felici, sanno stare bene con gli altri, vivono in comunitá serenamente, nonostante siano legati a noi sono autonomi e indipendenti, vanno bene a scuola, i loro insegnanti si complimentano con noi. Certo, questi mesi sono stati duri anche per loro. Ma piano piano ne stiamo venendo fuori. E non mi sembra affatto che il mio bene sia in contrasto con il loro.

Mia esperienza personale, eh.


----------



## Hellseven (26 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Quando un matrimonio non funziona più? Quando senti la voglia di scopare con qualcun altro? *Il matrimonio non è solo sesso. A mio avviso il matrimonio non funziona più quando non garantisce un ambiente sano ai figli nel senso esposto prima.Se non riesci più a sentirti stabile in questa realtà fai bene a separarti.*


*

*Ma poiché io vivo una situazione simile mi sento legittimato a dire questo: il matrimonio non è solo sesso ma io che ho un matrimonio senza sesso e nello stesso tempo non ho più la determinazione di tradire e la capacità di gestire un eventuale tradimento soffro non tanto (e non solo) per la mancanza di sesso ma perché mi mancano la passione, la complicità, la condivisione dell'intimità  e .... svegliarmi al mattino felice e soddisfatto di avere accanto una persona che mi faccia sentire vivo.


----------



## Tebe (26 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> [/B]Ma poiché io vivo una situazione simile mi sento legittimato a dire questo: il matrimonio non è solo sesso ma io che ho un matrimonio senza sesso e nello stesso tempo non ho più la determinazione di tradire e la capacità di gestire un eventuale tradimento soffro non tanto (e non solo) per la mancanza di sesso ma perché mi mancano la passione, la complicità, la condivisione dell'intimità  e .... svegliarmi al mattino felice e soddisfatto di avere accanto una persona che mi faccia sentire vivo.



sei in un circolo chiuso in sostanza.


----------



## Sole (26 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> E' questo che contesto. Per me, e questo è un mio personalissimo parere (come il cartellino di Rino Tommasi): un unione può funzionare proprio perchè ci s'infarcisce di corna.


Eh certo che funziona per quello 

È da due pagine che dico che il tradimento favorisce un equilibrio, che spesso è addirittura la condizione basilare perchè il matrimonio possa reggersi in piedi!

Ma PER ME non è sano. Un matrimonio che ha bisogno di corna per stare in piedi, è talmente fragile da poter crollare come un castello di carte al primo soffio di vento. Altro che stabile.


----------



## Minerva (26 Settembre 2012)

indiscutibile chiara...solo c'è qualcosa di paradossale in questa affermazione detta di norma da chi da chi non vuole dare troppa importanza al sesso...
se questa parte intima si desidera allargarla agli altri, per me il matrimonio ha un equilibrio comunque instabile.





Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Quando un matrimonio non funziona più? Quando senti la voglia di scopare con qualcun altro?* Il matrimonio non è solo sesso*. A mio avviso il matrimonio non funziona più quando non garantisce un ambiente sano ai figli nel senso esposto prima.Se non riesci più a sentirti stabile in questa realtà fai bene a separarti.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> [/B]Ma poiché io vivo una situazione simile mi sento legittimato a dire questo: il matrimonio non è solo sesso ma io che ho un matrimonio senza sesso e nello stesso tempo non ho più la determinazione di tradire e la capacità di gestire un eventuale tradimento soffro non tanto (e non solo) per la mancanza di sesso ma perché mi mancano la passione, la complicità, la condivisione dell'intimità  e .... svegliarmi al mattino felice e soddisfatto di avere accanto una persona che mi faccia sentire vivo.


Infatti. È un'ennesima situazione: la tua. Una situazione che pesa.

Che dice il tuo personale libretto d'istruzioni?  

)))


----------



## Hellseven (26 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> sei in un circolo chiuso in sostanza.


Ma ci sono dentro consapevolmente e per scelta. Non posso lamentarmene. Ogni tanto sbotto, ma passa subito


----------



## Tebe (26 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Ma ci sono dentro consapevolmente e per scelta. Non posso lamentarmene. Ogni tanto sbotto, ma passa subito



ti auguro con tutto il cuore che un giorno non ti passi più.

Non so se "ammirarti" o...ma è sempre così.
Ognuno vive per come è e per come sente.


----------



## Hellseven (26 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Infatti. È un'ennesima situazione: la tua. Una situazione che pesa.
> 
> Che dice il tuo personale libretto d'istruzioni?
> 
> )))


Resistere, usque ad finem.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> indiscutibile chiara...solo c'è qualcosa di paradossale in questa affermazione detta di norma da chi da chi non vuole dare troppa importanza al sesso...
> se questa parte intima si desidera allargarla agli altri, per me il matrimonio ha un equilibrio comunque instabile.


Non dico di no, anche se personalmente lo avvertivo più instabile prima di cominciare ad allargare. 
In questo frangente della mia vita preferisco il male minore per me per garantire un bene maggiore per mia figlia.
Anche se sul male minore che sto vivendo metterei la firma per questa vita e quell'altra


----------



## Hellseven (26 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ti auguro con tutto il cuore che un giorno non ti passi più.
> 
> Non so se "ammirarti" o...ma è sempre così.
> Ognuno vive per come è e per come sente.


Sai in realtà abbiamo fatto i conti senza l'oste.Dovremmo chiedere alla mia metà cosa prova lei a vivere accanto ad una persona che pur essendo il padre dei suoi figli, pur accettando di buon grado di vivere insieme per cercare di svolgere al meglio il ruolo di genitore e marito, pur cercando di dissimulare la solitudine interiore, di fatto non la desidera più come donna e non riesce ad avere momenti di intimità e tenerezza con lei. 
Mi auguro di cuore che lei abbia più coraggio di me e se non altro si sia trovato qualcuno che le dia ciò che io non sento di volerle dare più.
Lo dico senza retorica. Meriterebbe più felicità.


----------



## Minerva (26 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Non dico di no, anche se personalmente *lo avvertivo più instabile prima di cominciare ad allargare.
> *In questo frangente della mia vita preferisco il male minore per me per garantire un bene maggiore per mia figlia.
> Anche se sul male minore che sto vivendo metterei la firma per questa vita e quell'altra


per ciò hai allargato.


----------



## Tebe (26 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Sai in realtà abbiamo fatto i conti senza l'oste.Dovremmo chiedere alla mia metà cosa prova lei a vivere accanto ad una persona che pur essendo il padre dei suoi figli, pur accettando di buon grado di vivere insieme per cercare di svolgere al meglio il ruolo di genitore e marito, pur cercando di dissimulare la solitudine interiore, di fatto non la desidera più come donna e non riesce ad avere momenti di intimità e tenerezza con lei.
> Mi auguro di cuore che lei abbia più coraggio di me e se non altro si sia trovato qualcuno che le dia ciò che io non sento di volerle dare più.
> Lo dico senza retorica. Meriterebbe più felicità.


lei non parla di questa situazione?

e tu invece? Non meriteresti più felicità?
Cos'hai fatto nella tua precedente esistenza per escludere dalla tua vita, amore, tenerezza, complicità e sesso?
Uccidevi bambini?


----------



## contepinceton (26 Settembre 2012)

*empirismo critico*

Carissima rosy,
vado di fretta e ho letto pochissimo perchè mi manca il tempo...
Ma a caldo e da maschio e da marito (diversamente sposato, diversamente marito) ti dico che otterresti una montagna di cose in più se mollassi l'osso.

Inutile, dal mio punto di vista che pensi alla separazione...

Il motivo per cui ho rinunciato alla separazione è il seguente: l'apprendere con mio enorme disdoro che una separazione sancisce solo che due coniugi non possono più convivere per divergenze di carattere: per tutto il resto si resta marito e moglie. La separazione NON è il divorzio. E piaccia o non piaccia l'ex compagno separato, può sempre fare tutti i casini che vuole se non vuole venir estromesso dalla vita dell'altro.

Ora io ti dico, che ti serve separarti se in pratica vivete già molto separati?

Non ti converrebbe immaginarti di essere già separata e vivere la tua cazzo di vita prescindendo da lui?
Ti marcisci il fegato a ostinarti a voler ottenere da lui cose che non sa come darti o che non vuole darti adesso perchè ha altre cose per la testa no?

Personalmente a me rassicura alquanto sapere che ho una moglie che è moglie solo in certi punti ed in certi momenti, e che ha tutta una vita sua che non condivide con me, ma che l'appaga alquanto...

Se ha degli amanti?
E che ne so io? Sono forse il custode del suo essere ? Del suo cuore e della sua anima?
A me basta che lei sia stabile nel suo ruolo, quello che lei ha scelto nei miei confronti...

In fondo lei sa che è resistita con me solo perchè non è andata a sedersi su troni che non le spettano e ha evitato tutte quelle prese di posizione che mi farebbero fuggire lontano mille miglia da lei...

Rosy, non so come siano gli altri uomini, ma sappi che io, e parlo per me, più mi presseresti con lamentele e richieste più mi metti a disagio con te e più mi invento impegni di lavoro pur di non stare a casa con te...

Non so se riesci a vederla dal suo punto di vista...

Bon ciao...


----------



## contepinceton (26 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Sai in realtà abbiamo fatto i conti senza l'oste.Dovremmo chiedere alla mia metà cosa prova lei a vivere accanto ad una persona che pur essendo il padre dei suoi figli, pur accettando di buon grado di vivere insieme per cercare di svolgere al meglio il ruolo di genitore e marito, pur cercando di dissimulare la solitudine interiore, di fatto non la desidera più come donna e non riesce ad avere momenti di intimità e tenerezza con lei.
> Mi auguro di cuore che lei abbia più coraggio di me e se non altro si sia trovato qualcuno che le dia ciò che io non sento di volerle dare più.
> Lo dico senza retorica. Meriterebbe più felicità.


:up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up:
Grande grande grande...
Su questo punto hai delineato perchè io mi sono evitato una montagna di casini nel matrimonio...
grande...

MAI io ho eluso di considerare quanto sia impegnativo per una donna vivere vicino ad un uomo come me...e se tanto me da tanto...ho sempre fatto un bel fascio delle opinioni convergenti delle mie amiche...
( Strano caso signori, quelle che hanno avuto opinioni convergenti, non mi hanno mai tirato bidoni, quelle invece che le avevano discordanti si sono rivelate tutte persone manipolatrici)

Ora...
Proprio ieri una collega mi diceva...senti...tu come uomo hai i tuoi mondi...se sei via nei tuoi mondi...ti scoccia perfino che qualcuno se ne accorga...e passi da un'apertura a 360 gradi a una sotto 30...e quando sei sul trenta...chi è fuori non entra eh?

Poi nel matrimonio succedono cose stranissime...
Ho provato a comportarmi secondo le lamentele di una mia collega su suo marito...e a fare come lui...
Risultato? Ho ottenuto forse quello che ha ottenuto questo marito? NO...ho ottenuto una moglie che inizia a rimproverarmi delle stesse cose....ma porc...porc...porc....

Ho iniziato a inveire contro le lamentele quotidiane di mia moglie ?
Ok lei ti rispnde che sei un musone e che lei non sopporta i miei musi e quindi si lamenta...no?

E che problemi ci sono?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Carissima rosy,
> vado di fretta e ho letto pochissimo perchè mi manca il tempo...
> Ma a caldo e da maschio e da marito (diversamente sposato, diversamente marito) ti dico che otterresti una montagna di cose in più se mollassi l'osso.
> 
> ...


Quotone


----------



## Daniele (26 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Non dico di no, anche se personalmente lo avvertivo più instabile prima di cominciare ad allargare.
> In questo frangente della mia vita preferisco il male minore per me per garantire un bene maggiore per mia figlia.
> Anche se sul male minore che sto vivendo metterei la firma per questa vita e quell'altra


Tu una volta ti definisti non una ottima madre, adesso hai affermato una cosa che ti mette come ottima madre...mmi confondi un poco!!! Come stà l'alfa???


----------



## Sole (26 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Non dico di no, anche se personalmente lo avvertivo più instabile prima di cominciare ad allargare.
> In questo frangente della mia vita preferisco il male minore per me per garantire un bene maggiore per mia figlia.
> Anche se sul male minore che sto vivendo metterei la firma per questa vita e quell'altra


In sostanza stai con tuo marito per il bene di tua figlia?


----------



## Sole (26 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Sai in realtà abbiamo fatto i conti senza l'oste.Dovremmo chiedere alla mia metà cosa prova lei a vivere accanto ad una persona che pur essendo il padre dei suoi figli, pur accettando di buon grado di vivere insieme per cercare di svolgere al meglio il ruolo di genitore e marito, pur cercando di dissimulare la solitudine interiore, di fatto non la desidera più come donna e non riesce ad avere momenti di intimità e tenerezza con lei.
> Mi auguro di cuore che lei abbia più coraggio di me e se non altro si sia trovato qualcuno che le dia ciò che io non sento di volerle dare più.
> Lo dico senza retorica. Meriterebbe più felicità.


Perchè non le parli sinceramente e non chiedi a lei?

Leggo tanta rassegnazione nelle tue parole. Perchè non vi concedete la possibilitá di essere davvero felici? Cosa ve lo impedisce? Qual è l'ostacolo?


----------



## Duchessa (26 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Carissima rosy,
> vado di fretta e ho letto pochissimo perchè mi manca il tempo...
> Ma a caldo e da maschio e da marito (diversamente sposato, diversamente marito) ti dico che *otterresti una montagna di cose in più se mollassi l'osso.*
> 
> ...


Il rosso lo condivido completamente.


Il grassetto è molto discutibile.


Se ne era già parlato ed avevo già espresso la mia opinione, che viene dalla mia esperienza, che tu - se non ricordo male, come altri qui - non avete provato: la separazione. 


Il contratto scritto ha un potere enorme DENTRO di noi: è un "patto" , morale e non solo, che tocca noi stessi, il coniuge, i figli e la società nella quale siamo immersi. Se il patto viene cancellato tutto cambia. Che poi si conviva o no. O almeno questo è ciò che ho sperimentato io.


Altra cosa: osservo che si parla della separazione sempre in termini drammatici. Chissà se arriverà un tempo in cui il matrimonio verrà sentito più "grave" e la separazione più "leggera". E' un grande cambiamento il primo, un grande cambiamento il secondo. Prendiamo in mano molto nel primo, dobbiamo aprire la mano e lasciar andare nel secondo. Ma noi siamo tanto bravi nel prendere, prendere .. non altrettanto nel rinunciare.


Mi sembra che qui si sia molto pensato, molto provato, con occhio sempre amorevole verso i figli. Ma alla fine di tutto resta una donna infelice e un marito che ha troppo spesso "bisogno" di stare via.


Credo che Ros abbia un paio di grossi vantaggi che le potrebbero rendere più facile la mossa di una pedina: il benessere economico e l'abitudine dei bimbi ad avere il padre lontano per lunghi periodi.
Una firma su un foglio non farà cadere il mondo in testa a nessuno. E' azione reversibile. Può essere vista come una sorta di esperimento.
Scommetto che, con una attenta gestione, i figli potrebbero quasi non accorgersi dei cambiamenti. Scommetto su un amore genitoriale sempre pieno nei loro confronti. 
Su tutto il resto non vorrei scommettere, ma resterei curiosa di conoscere il seguito della storia..


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Settembre 2012)

Mi piacciono questi discorsi sui figli fatti dalle madri che sanno benissimo che in caso di separazione al novanta per cento (ma direi anche novantanove, salvo casi rari) la prole andrebbe a loro. Bello, bello. Poi si, ma il padre può vederli quando vuole blablabla. Tutte fregnacce. Non è la stessa cosa, assolutamente. Specie poi se i figli sono piccoli o molto piccoli.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> In sostanza stai con tuo marito per il bene di tua figlia?


No, affatto. Penso che anche se una parte di me sente la mancanza di un rapporto totalizzante e assoluto con un'altra persona, che non nasce dall'oggi al domani, ma andrebbe costruito: posso aspettare che mia figlia abbia meno bisogno di quel nucleo affettivo costituito da me e suo padre, per quanto incompleto.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mi piacciono questi discorsi sui figli fatti dalle madri che sanno benissimo che in caso di separazione al novanta per cento (ma direi anche novantanove, salvo casi rari) la prole andrebbe a loro. Bello, bello. Poi si, ma il padre può vederli quando vuole blablabla. Tutte fregnacce. Non è la stessa cosa, assolutamente. Specie poi se i figli sono piccoli o molto piccoli.


Tolgo la parte delle fregnacce e quoto.


----------



## Ultimo (27 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> No, affatto. Penso che anche se una parte di me sente la mancanza di un rapporto totalizzante e assoluto con un'altra persona, che non nasce dall'oggi al domani, ma andrebbe costruito: posso aspettare che mia figlia abbia meno bisogno di quel nucleo affettivo costituito da me e suo padre, per quanto incompleto.



Che belle parole. Non sono ironiche, ma sincere.


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> No no. Non vengo affatto nel tuo discorso.* Il tradimento per me non è un sintomo di stabilitá emotiva, anzi. È sintomo proprio del contrario, anche se sembra che tutto funzioni*.


Il neretto: sempre ? comunque e quantunque ?


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Il neretto: sempre ? comunque e quantunque ?


Firmato:

Tubarao


----------



## Carola (27 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> In sostanza stai con tuo marito per il bene di tua figlia?


Cosa significa sentivi + instabile prima di allargare
Pensi dunque che il tradimento possa giovare ad un matrimonio traballante?


----------



## Carola (27 Settembre 2012)

Chiara ammiro sai come riesci  a districarti
Io vivevo molto in funzione di…adesso provo a non annullarmi più perchè per poi diventare stronza e rabbiosa, non ha senso
 E devo imp a non fari dipendere la mia serenità  dagli atteggiamenti di altri, soptutto mio marito

Conte hai ragione forse che ottengo effetto contrario

Vedremo

Però grazie a tutti devo dirvelo, mi aiutate a fare luce

Oggi lavoro secca
ciao


----------



## Minerva (27 Settembre 2012)

comunque sia rispetto per sole che ha preso una decisione netta , anche di fronte ad un marito "irrecuperabile", rispetto per chiara che forse ha un marito non completamente ignaro.
sono situazione diverse che non possono essere messe sullo stesso piano


----------



## Ultimo (27 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque sia rispetto per sole che ha preso una decisione netta , anche di fronte ad un marito "irrecuperabile", rispetto per chiara che forse ha un marito non completamente ignaro.
> sono situazione diverse che non possono essere messe sullo stesso piano


Vero. E mi associo a quanto scritto da Minerva, e forse questo dovrebbe far riflettere su quello che già sappiamo o crediamo di sapere, che spesso le finalità e risposte etc... sono molto soggettive, e che comunque chi può mai dire quale sia la giusta visto che diverse decisioni sullo stesso quesito non possono essere prese e provate.

Resta di fondo sempre e comunque l'amore  almeno per me.


----------



## milli (27 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Vero. E mi associo a quanto scritto da Minerva, e forse questo dovrebbe far riflettere su quello che già sappiamo o crediamo di sapere, che spesso le finalità e risposte etc... sono molto soggettive, e che comunque chi può mai dire quale sia la giusta visto che diverse decisioni sullo stesso quesito non possono essere prese e provate.
> 
> Resta di fondo sempre e comunque l'amore  almeno per me.


:up:


----------



## battiato63 (27 Settembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> :up:



 SIGNORA MILLI FINITA LA RIUNONE?.. l'aspetto per il pranzo::smile::smile:


----------



## milli (27 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> SIGNORA MILLI FINITA LA RIUNONE?.. l'aspetto per il pranzo::smile::smile:




si da poco........ho una fame!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :smile:  molto impegnativa, d'altra parte avevamo un arduo compito: organizzare al meglio Lei è Presidente di Giuria mica cicci cicci bau bau. 

Dopo pranzo dovrò illustrarLe tutti i dettagli..................


----------



## battiato63 (27 Settembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> si da poco........ho una fame!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :smile: molto impegnativa, d'altra parte avevamo un arduo compito: organizzare al meglio Lei è Presidente di Giuria mica cicci cicci bau bau.
> 
> Dopo pranzo dovrò illustrarLe tutti i dettagli..................


 

che amore di donna che è Lei...:smile:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Settembre 2012)

I broccolamenti da un'altra parte, gentilmente.
Questo è un thread sulla separazione


----------



## Hellseven (27 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque sia rispetto per sole che ha preso una decisione netta , anche di fronte ad un marito "irrecuperabile", rispetto per chiara che forse ha un marito non completamente ignaro.
> sono situazione diverse che non possono essere messe sullo stesso piano


Per quanto mi riguarda rispetto sempre e comunque per chiunque. Anche per chi ha fatto cose che non condivido. Libero arbitrio. Col solo limite di non arrecare scientemente o pervicacemente dolore ad altri. stop.


----------



## Hellseven (27 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mi piacciono questi discorsi sui figli fatti dalle madri che sanno benissimo che in caso di separazione al novanta per cento (ma direi anche novantanove, salvo casi rari) la prole andrebbe a loro. Bello, bello. Poi si, ma il padre può vederli quando vuole blablabla. Tutte fregnacce. Non è la stessa cosa, assolutamente. Specie poi se i figli sono piccoli o molto piccoli.


Ti dico una cosa. Quando vedo l'intesa che c'è tra i miei figli e la loro madre penso che davvero i figli appartengano naturalmente alla madre. Con le dovute eccezioni, penso che tra madre e figlio vi sia un qualcosa di speciale che noi padri non possiamo immaginare se non come figli a nostra volta. Non voglio creare polemiche. E ripeto, ci sono sicuramente tante eccezioni. ma io per quello che vedo ho questa sensazione.


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Ti dico una cosa. Quando vedo l'intesa che c'è tra i miei figli e la loro madre penso che davvero i figli appartengano naturalmente alla madre. Con le dovute eccezioni, penso che tra madre e figlio vi sia un qualcosa di speciale che noi padri non possiamo immaginare se non come figli a nostra volta. Non voglio creare polemiche. E ripeto, ci sono sicuramente tante eccezioni. ma io per quello che vedo ho questa sensazione.


Mi viene voglia da mandarti a fare in culo. Ma non lo farò, sono pur sempre un signore. Ti darò un buffetto sulla guancia.


----------



## Hellseven (27 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mi viene voglia da mandarti a fare in culo. Ma non lo farò, sono pur sempre un signore. Ti darò un buffetto sulla guancia.


Apprezzo. M'imporrò di non  tornare sull'argomento: tengo a mantenere rapporti ottimali con te. Ti stimo


----------



## Minerva (27 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Ti dico una cosa. Quando vedo l'intesa che c'è tra i miei figli e la loro madre penso che davvero i figli appartengano naturalmente alla madre. Con le dovute eccezioni, penso che tra madre e figlio vi sia un qualcosa di speciale che noi padri non possiamo immaginare se non come figli a nostra volta. Non voglio creare polemiche. E ripeto, ci sono sicuramente tante eccezioni. ma io per quello che vedo ho questa sensazione.


sì, in molti casi c'è qualcosa di speciale non fosse altro per quel cordone ombelicale che li ha uniti e quel respiro all'unisono durante l'allattamento .
posto che rimangono determinanti tutti e due i ruoli , fino ad oggi le donne hanno dimostrato maggiore abitudine a crescere i figli, lavorare e a fare un po' di cose contemporaneamente.vedo i nuovi padri un po' più proiettati a questo tipo di vita quotidiana e non può essere che un bene


----------



## exStermy (27 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> I broccolamenti da un'altra parte, gentilmente.
> Questo è un thread sulla separazione


Quindi giustamente si separino i broccolamenti da sto' tread...

a quello mo' je serve un supporto psicologgggico...

ahahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (27 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Ti dico una cosa. Quando vedo l'intesa che c'è tra i miei figli e la loro madre penso che davvero i figli appartengano naturalmente alla madre. Con le dovute eccezioni, penso che tra madre e figlio vi sia un qualcosa di speciale che noi padri non possiamo immaginare se non come figli a nostra volta. Non voglio creare polemiche. E ripeto, ci sono sicuramente tante eccezioni. ma io per quello che vedo ho questa sensazione.


Posso pensarla come te, e la penso come te.

Ma da uomo ad uomo lo vuoi un consiglio? evita di scrivere queste cose, ne approfittano. 
E poi quanto scommetti che con l'emancipazione femminile, e una vita di coppia fatta di lavoro per entrambi etc etc, sto filone filosofico andrà per giusta presa di coscienza :mrgreen:  a perdersi ? togli l'interrogativo, metti l'afffermativo:mrgreen:


----------



## battiato63 (27 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Posso pensarla come te, e la penso come te.
> 
> Ma* da uomo ad uomo *lo vuoi un consiglio? evita di scrivere queste cose, ne approfittano.
> E poi quanto scommetti che con l'emancipazione femminile, e una vita di coppia fatta di lavoro per entrambi etc etc, sto filone filosofico andrà per giusta presa di coscienza :mrgreen: a perdersi ? togli l'interrogativo, metti l'afffermativo:mrgreen:


neretto:   :rofl: 
:rofl::rofl::rofl:
:rofl: :risata:  :risata:  :risata: :risata:


----------



## Hellseven (27 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> neretto:   :rofl:
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> :rofl: :risata:  :risata:  :risata: :risata:


tesoro sei geloso ? Lo sto conquistando, piano piano ...:mrgreen::rotfl:
Adesso Chiara ti cazzea giustamente perché stai svacando il thread !


----------



## Ultimo (27 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> neretto:   :rofl:
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> :rofl: :risata:  :risata:  :risata: :risata:


Madò che scemo!! L7 io mi preoccuperei seriamente di Battiato eh! :mrgreen:


----------



## Hellseven (27 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Madò che scemo!! L7 io mi preoccuperei seriamente di Battiato eh! :mrgreen:


E' Battiato che si deve preoccupare di me : gli piaccio :mrgreen::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (27 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> E' Battiato che si deve preoccupare di me : gli piaccio :mrgreen::rotfl:


Azzi tuoi! suoi!... VOSTRI:mrgreen:


----------



## battiato63 (27 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Madò che scemo!! L7 io mi preoccuperei seriamente di Battiato eh! :mrgreen:


ho fatto Bingo eh?..:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## battiato63 (27 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> E' Battiato che si deve preoccupare di me : gli piaccio :mrgreen::rotfl:





:calcio:b  
:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (27 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> ho fatto Bingo eh?..:mrgreen::mrgreen:


Gli piacque?


----------



## battiato63 (27 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> tesoro sei geloso ? Lo sto conquistando, piano piano ...:mrgreen::rotfl:
> Adesso Chiara ti cazzea giustamente perché stai svacando il thread !




:scoreggia:


----------



## Ultimo (27 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> :scoreggia:



L7 ha fatto un buon lavoro, è davvero stappato!!!!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## Hellseven (27 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> :scoreggia:


certo che l'argomento sembra incuriosirti non poco .... sarà l'età. si diventa viziosi, eh? :sman::saggio:rsetto:


----------



## battiato63 (27 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> certo che l'argomento sembra incuriosirti non poco .... sarà l'età. si diventa viziosi, eh? :sman::saggio:rsetto:



:gabinetto:


----------



## Ultimo (27 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> :gabinetto:



Si L7 ha fatto davvero un buon lavoro di sturaggio :mrgreen:


----------



## Hellseven (27 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> :gabinetto:


:sbatti: non ce la posso fare


----------



## Simy (27 Settembre 2012)

non vi si può leggere.... :blu:


----------



## battiato63 (27 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> :sbatti: non ce la posso fare







:cincin2:


----------



## Ultimo (27 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> non vi si può leggere.... :blu:



Hai ragione! fanno proprio pena.


----------



## battiato63 (27 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Hai ragione! fanno proprio pena.




:5:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Settembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Tu una volta ti definisti non una ottima madre, adesso hai affermato una cosa che ti mette come ottima madre...mmi confondi un poco!!! Come stà l'alfa???



non sono un'ottima madre a causa dell'approccio poco affettuoso che ho: poche moine, poche ciance 

insomma, un palo per i pomodori :mrgreen:



l'alfa sta benissimo, grazie!


----------



## Ultimo (27 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> non sono un'ottima madre a causa dell'approccio poco affettuoso che ho: poche moine, poche ciance
> 
> insomma, un palo per i pomodori :mrgreen:
> 
> ...


Quindi pensi che le madri che sono più affettuose e che fanno moine siano migliori ?


----------



## Minerva (27 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> non sono un'ottima madre a causa dell'approccio poco affettuoso che ho: poche moine, poche ciance
> 
> insomma, un palo per i pomodori :mrgreen:
> 
> ...


mi sa che ti fai delle fisime in questo senso, chiara.
non l'abbracci perché non vuoi o perché non ci riesci in quanto intimidita o bloccata?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Quindi pensi che le madri che sono più affettuose e che fanno moine siano migliori ?





Minerva ha detto:


> mi sa che ti fai delle fisime in questo senso, chiara.
> non l'abbracci perché non vuoi o perché non ci riesci in quanto intimidita o bloccata?


l'abbraccio solo quando mi viene spontaneo, non sono anafettiva nei suoi confronti
però sono abbastanza severa 

se fosse per me dal prossimo anno dovrebbe trascorrere all'estero almeno i mesi estivi
però vedo che dove vivo nessuno pensa che sia una cosa giusta per una bambina di dieci anni

devo lottare contro il mio ambiente per ciò che reputo giusto per lei
e questo mi sconforta un pò


----------



## Ultimo (27 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> l'abbraccio solo quando mi viene spontaneo, non sono anafettiva nei suoi confronti
> però sono abbastanza severa
> 
> se fosse per me dal prossimo anno dovrebbe trascorrere all'estero almeno i mesi estivi
> ...



Sto leggendo e sorrido. mi stoppo, per fortuna tua, o magari mia.   Voleva essere un complimento. Non scritto.


----------



## Minerva (27 Settembre 2012)

ma sai, la severità è solo a suo vantaggio, quindi sintomo di affetto.poi sulle opportunità io sono del parere che , anche se dovesse mancarmi da morire , è giusto che possa aprire la mente il più possibile.magari a 10 è un po' presto.ma per me





Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> l'abbraccio solo quando mi viene spontaneo, non sono anafettiva nei suoi confronti
> però sono abbastanza severa
> 
> se fosse per me dal prossimo anno dovrebbe trascorrere all'estero almeno i mesi estivi
> ...


----------



## Hellseven (27 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> l'abbraccio solo quando mi viene spontaneo, non sono anafettiva nei suoi confronti
> però sono abbastanza severa
> 
> se fosse per me dal prossimo anno dovrebbe trascorrere all'estero almeno i mesi estivi
> ...


Cioè? convenzioni sociali? Tradizioni familiari? Solo se vuoi parlarne, ovviamente


----------



## Hellseven (27 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> *ma sai, la severità è solo a suo vantaggio, quindi sintomo di affetto*.poi sulle opportunità io sono del parere che , anche se dovesse mancarmi da morire , è giusto che possa aprire la mente il più possibile.magari a 10 è un po' presto.ma per me


Magari poi loro lo capiscono dopo .... al momento molto meno.


----------



## Minerva (27 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Magari poi loro lo capiscono dopo .... al momento molto meno.


di genitori lassisti per menefreghismo è pieno il mondo e ,secondo me , i bambini capiscono quando la severità è prendersene cura


----------



## Hellseven (27 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> di genitori lassisti per menefreghismo è pieno il mondo e ,secondo me , i bambini capiscono quando la severità è prendersene cura


Sarebbe interessante discutere di cosa s'intende per severità. E dei modi in cui andrebbe esercitata.


----------



## Tebe (27 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Sarebbe interessante discutere di cosa s'intende per severità. E dei modi in cui andrebbe esercitata.


ecco bravo.

ma io parlo da figlia e quando ero bambina non l'ho mai capita un certo tipo di severità come prendersi cura di.
L'ho capito dopo. Molto dopo. L' avessi capito nel mentre sarebbe stato molto meglio.

E ci tengo a dire che mio padre non ha mai alzato un dito sui suoi figli quindi parlo di severità di impostazione


----------



## contepinceton (27 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Quotone


Ma se mi hanno rubinato sto post...
Si vede che da fastidio no?


----------



## Duchessa (27 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma se mi hanno rubinato sto post...
> Si vede che da fastidio no?


Oh beh anche il mio l'hanno rubinato
non si può mica esser sempre tutti felici e contenti e compiacenti


----------



## contepinceton (27 Settembre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Oh beh anche il mio l'hanno rubinato
> non si può mica esser sempre tutti felici e contenti e compiacenti


Qui c'è qualcosa che non va...
O meglio qualcuno che frigge come una patata sull'olio 
Ogni volta che si fanno certi discorsi...

RINCARIAMO LA DOSE:

Una coppia separata è ancora legata da certi vincoli: non lo stabilisce il contepinceton di sboronia: ma la legge italiana.

Il divorzio è na cosa:
La separazione un'altra.

E si fa quel che ratifica il giudice e non quello che ci passa per la testa...

E in tribunale si ha poco da fare introspezione personale.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Settembre 2012)

Che cosa significa essere separati e cosa comporta?
Domande Frequenti - Separazione

La separazione non pone fine al matrimonio. Marito e moglie di fatto restano coniugi fino alla pronuncia della sentenza di divorzio, tuttavia con la separazione si scioglie la comunione legale dei beni e cessano gli obblighi di fedeltà e di coabitazione.

La separazione, a differenza del divorzio, ha inoltre carattere transitorio, tanto che è possibile riconciliarsi, senza alcuna formalità, facendo cessare gli effetti prodotti dalla stessa (art. 154 c.c.). Per rendere formale la riconciliazione, oltre all'accertamento giudiziario, è possibile per i coniugi recarsi al Comune di appartenenza per rilasciare un'apposita dichiarazione.


CHIARIAMO I CONCETTI ragazzi...

Facile dire molla lascialo ecc..ecc..ecc...

NON è così SEMPLICE mettere fine ad un matrimonio...

Perchè si è in due...

E se uno dei DUE non vuole la separazione quanto te...

S O N O C A Z Z I 

Provare per credere....

E non basta raccontare in giro sono separato per diventarlo...

Lo ratifica un giudice e non lo decidi tu...

Tanto è vero che i coniugi che non riescono a mettersi d'accordo finiscono in giudiziale...

Piaccia o non piaccia

D U R A  L E X. Ma lex.


----------



## Duchessa (27 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Qui c'è qualcosa che non va...
> O meglio qualcuno che frigge come una patata sull'olio
> Ogni volta che si fanno certi discorsi...
> 
> ...


Ho perso il filo logico :singleeye:

cioè no 

direi

una cosa è far finta di essere separati ( = si è sposati)
una cosa è separarsi (legalmente)
una cosa è divorziare

per la legge sono 3 cose diverse

ma anche per una certa legge morale e/o per lo stato d'animo spesso sono cose diverse
e tanto grande è avvertito il "salto" dalla prima alla seconda (molto più che dalla seconda alla terza) nonostante sia poi possibile ritornare sui propri passi.

Questa è semplicemente la mia esperienza. Spero di poter dare qualche spunto a Ros, che non trova equilibrio e di far finta non è capace.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Settembre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Ho perso il filo logico :singleeye:
> 
> cioè no
> 
> ...


:up::up::up::up::up:
E nella situazione di rossi, io vorrei tanto sentire la campana di suo marito, che secondo me, dato che noi uomini abbiamo 24 ore al giorno, e tante volte "tradiamo" la moglie con il lavoro, sono il primo ad ammetterlo, lui neanche se ne rende conto della situazione drammatica in cui si sente sua moglie no?

Nel mio matrimonio la situazione uno, ci ha aiutato moltissimo...

A me si è levato un macigno dal cuore, quando mia moglie mi ha sollevato dalla responsabilità di fare andare bene il nostro rapporto a qualsiasi costo...

....

Alla fine ti rendi conto che ognuno è sensibile solo a certe cose e non ad altre...

Casomai rossi può lanciare un allarme no...come dire...gli dice...guarda caro che qua va a finire che ci separiamo, perchè a furia di non comunicare, dialogare o stare insieme...finiamo per diventare degli estranei...


----------



## Minerva (28 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Sarebbe interessante discutere di cosa s'intende per severità. E dei modi in cui andrebbe esercitata.


severità nel rispetto di quelle due o tre regole che riguardano l'educazione a casa, fuori e a scuola.l'intransigenza della coerenza e dell'esempio.
tutto condito da affetto e abbracci, appunto


----------



## Minerva (28 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> severità nel rispetto di quelle due o tre regole che riguardano l'educazione a casa, fuori e a scuola.l'intransigenza della coerenza e dell'esempio.
> tutto condito da affetto e abbracci, appunto


che palle ....non sarebbe male confrontarsi invece di limitarsi  a pigiare


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> che palle ....non sarebbe male confrontarsi invece di limitarsi  a pigiare


concordo


----------



## Minerva (28 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> concordo


stamani ne ho tre e non ho idea del perché e da chi. sinceramente sono cose irritanti


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> stamani ne ho tre e non ho idea del perché e da chi. sinceramente sono cose irritanti



io appena ricevuto uno sul *concordo* 

ammettilo che sei stata tu :mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> io appena ricevuto uno sul *concordo*
> 
> ammettilo che sei stata tu :mrgreen:


:mrgreen:adesso provo io: CONCORDO! vediamo che succede:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (28 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> io appena ricevuto uno sul *concordo*
> 
> ammettilo che sei stata tu :mrgreen:


ovvio.
scherzi a parte ,
 fino a che penso che il sistema sia infantile nella sua totalità e che nulla mi cambiano dei punti rossi e verdi che si accumulano nel mio profilo in effetti non ha senso lamentarmene.
però questa chiusura al dialogo la trovo frustrante e puerile...che senso ha?
e lo chiedo per l'ennesima volta all'admin: facciamo che si possa disapprovare ma argomentando e firmandosi .certo, mi chiederò sempre cosa cambi rispetto all'esposizione delle proprie idee in chiaro ma almeno c'è una logica e una correttezza che non sono complici di certi codardi vigliacchetti .


----------



## Minerva (28 Settembre 2012)

un altro. ne hai di colpi in canna.
admin pensaci 
e non sarebbe male avere accanto al numero di messaggi quello dei punteggi che si danno ...l'attività insomma


----------



## Simy (28 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> un altro. ne hai di colpi in canna.
> admin pensaci
> e non sarebbe male avere accanto al numero di messaggi quello dei punteggi che si danno ...l'attività insomma


dai ti ho dato uno smeraldino....:mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (28 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ovvio.
> scherzi a parte ,
> fino a che penso che il sistema sia infantile nella sua totalità e che nulla mi cambiano dei punti rossi e verdi che si accumulano nel mio profilo in effetti non ha senso lamentarmene.
> però questa chiusura al dialogo la trovo frustrante e puerile...che senso ha?
> e lo chiedo per l'ennesima volta all'admin: facciamo che si possa disapprovare ma argomentando e firmandosi .certo, mi chiederò sempre cosa cambi rispetto all'esposizione delle proprie idee in chiaro ma almeno c'è una logica e una correttezza che non sono complici di certi codardi vigliacchetti .



Quoto:up:
Non chiedermi di smeraldarti perchè mi è sempre impossibile:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (28 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto:up:
> Non chiedermi di smeraldarti perchè mi è sempre impossibile:mrgreen:



fatto io:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (28 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> dai ti ho dato uno smeraldino....:mrgreen:


sei gentile, simy.ma non m'interessano, non ne do mai e non ne voglio.non è questo il punto.
voglio poter rispondere e sapere con chi ho a che fare.


----------



## Simy (28 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> sei gentile, simy.ma non m'interessano, non ne do mai e non ne voglio.non è questo il punto.
> voglio poter rispondere e sapere con chi ho a che fare.


vabbè ma alla fine che ti importa! ignora no :mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (28 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> sei gentile, simy.ma non m'interessano, non ne do mai e non ne voglio.non è questo il punto.
> *voglio poter rispondere e sapere con chi ho a che fare*.


La penso come te.....Ma è davvero una battaglia persa


----------



## Minerva (28 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto:up:
> Non chiedermi di smeraldarti perchè mi è sempre impossibile:mrgreen:


idem come sopra.grazie del pensiero


voglio capire il senso di questa cosa.
se serve a moderare post censurabili a maggior ragione ci si deve firmare; va tolta la possibilità di farlo spudoratamente .
e chi è a favore mi spieghi perché


----------



## Nocciola (28 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> idem come sopra.grazie del pensiero
> 
> 
> voglio capire il senso di questa cosa.
> ...


se......aspetta e spera


----------



## perplesso (28 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ovvio.
> scherzi a parte ,
> fino a che penso che il sistema sia infantile nella sua totalità e che nulla mi cambiano dei punti rossi e verdi che si accumulano nel mio profilo in effetti non ha senso lamentarmene.
> però questa chiusura al dialogo la trovo frustrante e puerile...che senso ha?
> e lo chiedo per l'ennesima volta all'admin: facciamo che si possa disapprovare ma argomentando e firmandosi .certo, mi chiederò sempre cosa cambi rispetto all'esposizione delle proprie idee in chiaro ma almeno c'è una logica e una correttezza che non sono complici di certi codardi vigliacchetti .


par che così vuolsi colà dove si puote ciò che si vuole e par che più non si debba dimandare.

non ti curar di loro ma guarda e passa


----------



## Minerva (28 Settembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> par che così vuolsi colà dove si puote ciò che si vuole e par che più non si debba dimandare.
> 
> non ti curar di loro ma guarda e passa


anche senza l'aiuto di dante questo lo faccio da sempre, perplesso.
però me ne chiedo il senso.

e come faccia l'admin a pensare che questo sia utile;tronca la discussione, agevola gli sciocchi e non aiuta a smorzare i toni .
quindi? non credo sia impossible poter cambiare qualcosa; siamo passati attraverso varie modifiche, chissà


----------



## Nocciola (28 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> anche senza l'aiuto di dante questo lo faccio da sempre, perplesso.
> però me ne chiedo il senso.
> 
> e come faccia l'admin a pensare che questo sia utile;tronca la discussione, agevola gli sciocchi e non aiuta a smorzare i toni .
> quindi? non credo sia impossible poter cambiare qualcosa; siamo passati attraverso varie modifiche, chissà


Se manca la volontà tutto è impossibile


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> :mrgreen:adesso provo io: CONCORDO! vediamo che succede:mrgreen:


Grazie! Equiparata a Chiara e Minerva. Sono onorata! 
...




...
o è la parola CONCORDO? proviamo con SUPERCALIFRAGILISTICOESPIRALIDOSO....


----------



## Leda (28 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ovvio.
> scherzi a parte ,
> fino a che penso che il sistema sia infantile nella sua totalità e che nulla mi cambiano dei punti rossi e verdi che si accumulano nel mio profilo in effetti non ha senso lamentarmene.
> però questa chiusura al dialogo la trovo frustrante e puerile...che senso ha?
> e lo chiedo per l'ennesima volta all'admin: facciamo che si possa disapprovare ma argomentando e firmandosi .certo, mi chiederò sempre cosa cambi rispetto all'esposizione delle proprie idee in chiaro ma almeno c'è una logica e una correttezza che non sono complici di certi codardi vigliacchetti .





Minerva ha detto:


> sei gentile, simy.ma non m'interessano, non ne do mai e non ne voglio.non è questo il punto.
> voglio poter rispondere e sapere con chi ho a che fare.





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Grazie! Equiparata a Chiara e Minerva. Sono onorata!
> ...
> 
> 
> ...



Io ho appena ricevuto un rubino per una canzone postata nell'apposito 3d. 
Non era sconcia, volgare o offensiva.
A meno che non ci sia tra noi non può ascoltare indie-rock perchè la sua religione glielo vieta 

E' evidente che c'è chi si diverte a colpire le persone, più che i loro interventi, per motivi ignoti ai più e probabilmente estranei anche al buon senso.
Per fortuna anche i virus colpiscono duro. All'intestino non sarebbe male.

:gabinetto:


----------



## contepinceton (28 Settembre 2012)

*Kinder garden...*

[video=youtube;I8MpeXo0hHA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I8MpeXo0hHA[/video]

A me pare e lo dico a rubin avuto, che admin abbia parlato molto chiaramente...
1) Il sistema che ho ideato funziona e mi leva dalle balle l'incombenza di dover moderare o assumere un moderatore.
2) Lo usate come dei bambini, significa che questo forum è il Kindergaarten
3) Occhio che io come Admin vedo nel database e un brutto giorno potrebbe girarmi anche male
4) Non sono in obbligo di rendere conto a voi utenti chi gioca con le moderazioni e verdi e rossi.

5) Nessuno vi tiene qui per il collo, o per contratto eh?

Per il resto godiamoci queste Schumanniane scene infantili op.15

E preghiamo fratelli per il rubino pio...

Sempre pronti a lamentarsi per i rubini e mai lì a guardare i verdi no?

Ovvio che ogni utente vorrebbe un mondo tutto di smeraldi no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (28 Settembre 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Io ho appena ricevuto un rubino per una canzone postata nell'apposito 3d.
> Non era sconcia, volgare o offensiva.
> A meno che non ci sia tra noi non può ascoltare indie-rock perchè la sua religione glielo vieta
> 
> ...


vogliamo saperli quei motivi, chiediamo chiarezza, e piantiamola con i bambini vigliacchi e dispettosi


----------



## Ultimo (28 Settembre 2012)

Ho saltato circa cinque pagine, quindi scusassero se dico cretinate ( tanto ci siete abituati.) 

AAllura mi rivolgo e mi rispondo solo alla questione e domanda fatta dal signor L7 che propone un quesito sulla severità. 

Spero sia stato detto che, crescere un figlio non preannuncia nella vita familiare essere severi, ma riuscire con i giusti modi e nel corso degli anni e quindi attraverso quelle priorità che i figli hanno diverse appunto nel corso degli anni di, insegnare loro cosa si può o non si può, e questo cambia da figlio a figlio, perchè ognuno di loro aparte l'egoismo che è prerogativa dei figli, ha un carattere diverso che può pregiudicare quel NO oppure SI con maggior intensità.

Ma vuoi vedere che la severità invece scaturisce dal non giusto equilibrio e capacità della coppia che in simbiosi dovrebbe capirsi e rispettarsi di comune accordo per la crescita dei figli?

Aò se non si fosse capito che ho scritto andate avanti ed ignoratemi.:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (28 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> [video=youtube;I8MpeXo0hHA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I8MpeXo0hHA[/video]
> 
> A me pare e lo dico a rubin avuto, che admin abbia parlato molto chiaramente...
> 1) Il sistema che ho ideato funziona e mi leva dalle balle l'incombenza di dover moderare o assumere un moderatore.
> ...


no,  affatto.
com'è che a te questo sistema calza a pennello?


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> [video=youtube;I8MpeXo0hHA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I8MpeXo0hHA[/video]
> 
> A me pare e lo dico a rubin avuto, che admin abbia parlato molto chiaramente...
> 1) Il sistema che ho ideato funziona e mi leva dalle balle l'incombenza di dover moderare o assumere un moderatore.
> ...


guarda che io mi ci diverto con 'ste robe... ma, pur comprendendo Admin, CONCORDO :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: con Chiara, Minerva, Farfalla e Leda!


----------



## contepinceton (28 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> vogliamo saperli quei motivi, chiediamo chiarezza, e piantiamola con i bambini vigliacchi e dispettosi


Ma perchè usi il plurale eh?
Vogliamo ?
Ma parla per te

No?

Secondo me...i motivi manco interessano perfino ad admin...

Abbiamo appreso nel tempo che è fisiologico del sistema di moderazione che c'è chi lo usa ad minchiam...

Ma è altrettanto fisiologico che grazie al karma chi lo usa ad minchiam...si ritrova con il sistema che lo fagocita...no?

Poi non dicevi sempre che a te non importa niente nè di smeraldi e di rubini...perchè usi ora il plurale e Leda per fare ariete?

Vuoi che ti rubini forse?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (28 Settembre 2012)

*Già*

Anche me a piacerebbe di sapere che si è divertito a dare rubini ross,i 7 a me 8 a simy per aver espresso solo il dissenso per un accosatamento fra due cose ben distinte e separate.................!!Chi di rosso coplisce di rosso perisce!!!!!Parliamo di 7 rossi......solo per non aver condiviso un pensiero....!!!


----------



## Nocciola (28 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Ma perchè usi il plurale eh?
> *Vogliamo ?
> Ma parla per te
> 
> ...


Perchè siamo in tanti a pensarla così


----------



## contepinceton (28 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> no,  affatto.
> com'è che a te questo sistema calza a pennello?


Non calza a pennello...

Lo accetto e lo vivo...

Piuttosto di essere come te che lo subisci come una condanna...

Se io sono su un forum e non accetto il sistema di moderazione...
Chiedo la cancellazione e fine della storia...

Io mi devo adeguare alla dinamiche di un forum...
Non un admin adeguarsi alle mie...

Altrimenti, mi faccio un forum di pirloni per i cassi miei...no?

E là detto io le regole...

Se io fossi Admin ti risponderei...fatti i forum tuoi che io il mio me lo gestisco come cazzo piace a me.

E non ti devo NULLA.


----------



## Minerva (28 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Ma perchè usi il plurale eh?
> *Vogliamo ?
> Ma parla per te
> 
> ...


hai ragione, chiedo scusa


----------



## Ultimo (28 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ho saltato circa cinque pagine, quindi scusassero se dico cretinate ( tanto ci siete abituati.)
> 
> AAllura mi rivolgo e mi rispondo solo alla questione e domanda fatta dal signor L7 che propone un quesito sulla severità.
> 
> ...


Scimunito!! t'anno approvato!! approvato fosti!! che cretino che sei Clà ogni tanto ti capiscono


----------



## Simy (28 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Anche me a piacerebbe di sapere che si è divertito a dare rubini ross,i 7 a me 8 a simy per aver espresso solo il dissenso per un accosatamento fra due cose ben distinte e separate.................!!Chi di rosso coplisce di rosso perisce!!!!!Parliamo di 7 rossi......solo per non aver condiviso un pensiero....!!!


veramente i miei erano 9 :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (28 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perchè siamo in tanti a pensarla così


Tanti quanti?
Fai la lista no?
A me sembra che sono sempre i soliti a piangere e lamentarsi...
E che problema c'è per un rubino quando poi i verdi lo superano di gran lunga? Eh?

Sei mai stata affossata?
No e allora 

CHE T'importa?


----------



## oscuro (28 Settembre 2012)

*Si*

Silenzio  vero?Siete proprio italiani...quando non danneggia voi.....sti cazzi...quando il pisello alato atterra nelle vostre chiappe smarrite piagnucolate...siete italiani....!!


----------



## Minerva (28 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Anche me a piacerebbe di sapere che si è divertito a dare rubini ross,i 7 a me 8 a simy per aver espresso solo il dissenso per un accosatamento fra due cose ben distinte e separate*.................!!Chi di rosso coplisce di rosso perisce*!!!!!Parliamo di 7 rossi......solo per non aver condiviso un pensiero....!!!


?


----------



## Simy (28 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tanti quanti?
> Fai la lista no?
> A me sembra che sono sempre i soliti a piangere e lamentarsi...
> E che problema c'è per un rubino quando poi i verdi lo superano di gran lunga? Eh?
> ...


Ma perchè ti scaldi tanto quando tocchiamo questo tasto? forse perchè non si ha il coraggio di dire in chiaro quello che si pensa e perchè si tenta sempre di affossare chi è "scomodo"


----------



## oscuro (28 Settembre 2012)

*Simy*

9?per aver espresso il tuo dissenso...alla divina ed ai suoi amici....e adesso guarda come frignano....ma che teste d'abbacchio!!!


----------



## oscuro (28 Settembre 2012)

*Minerva*

Ho ampiamente spiegato le mie ragioni!!


----------



## Minerva (28 Settembre 2012)

ma di chi parli?
ma non dovresti essere appunto d'accordo?





oscuro ha detto:


> 9?per aver espresso il tuo dissenso...alla divina ed ai suoi amici....e adesso guarda come frignano....ma che teste d'abbacchio!!!


----------



## contepinceton (28 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Anche me a piacerebbe di sapere che si è divertito a dare rubini ross,i 7 a me 8 a simy per aver espresso solo il dissenso per un accosatamento fra due cose ben distinte e separate.................!!Chi di rosso coplisce di rosso perisce!!!!!Parliamo di 7 rossi......solo per non aver condiviso un pensiero....!!!


Dott'Oscuro, a causa di questi incresciosi ultimi avvenimenti, ero lì per invitarla sull'apposito 3d, ad aprire le indagini...

Le offro una cena se lei smaschera chi fa il deficente con il sistema di disapprovazioni...

E lancio una proposta...

Apriamo in privè la bacheca del rubinetto....

Dove ognuno posta i post in cui è stato rubinato...

Così alla fine si ride no?

Così magari poi salta fuori una cosa così da Admin...
Il COnte è quello che qui dentro ha smeraldato più di ogni altro...

Perchè ogni volta che leggo qualcosa che mi piace io smeraldo...


----------



## battiato63 (28 Settembre 2012)

*Fratè*

qui hanno bisogno di una alesatura anale


----------



## Nocciola (28 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tanti quanti?
> Fai la lista no?
> A me sembra che sono sempre i soliti a piangere e lamentarsi...
> E che problema c'è per un rubino quando poi i verdi lo superano di gran lunga? Eh?
> ...


Io non leggo pianti ne lamenti
Solo constatazioni. 
Ma chi se ne frega se vengo affossata, ma davvero pensi che il problema sia questo?
A me dei rubini non può fregare di meno, ma èp inutile che spendo fiato, quando fai finta di non capire non c'è nulla da fare


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> 9?per aver espresso il tuo dissenso...alla divina ed ai suoi amici....e adesso guarda come frignano....ma che teste d'abbacchio!!!


Oscuro, secondo me sono sempre gli stessi... nick. Una volta decidono di colpire in un punto, una volta in un altro. Ovvio, se lo fanno con un neo-registrato che non ha dato motivo per essere affossato... io personalmente rubino solo i post con offese gravi, o comunque cose gravi. Se tu mi fai incazzare, te lo dico e lo sai.


----------



## oscuro (28 Settembre 2012)

*No*

Io ero d'accordo...adesso mi son adeguato al sistema...voglio godere dei privilegi..sono italiano anche io....!!!:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (28 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Ma perchè ti scaldi tanto quando tocchiamo questo tasto? forse perchè non si ha il coraggio di dire in chiaro quello che si pensa e perchè si tenta sempre di affossare chi è "scomodo"


No scusa Simy...
Non mi scaldo per niente...
Sono tranquillissimo è che non mi piacciono i discorsi impersonali, con i noi ( e non si sa chi).

E dimmi CHI non ha il coraggio di dire in chiaro quello che pensa? Eh?

Non mi scaldo, per niente, ma resto fermo a leggere e rileggere cosa admin ha scritto e detto in proposito.

Vai a leggere con molta attenzione.

Il sistema di moderazione si è evoluto secondo i dati che lui ha raccolto.

E si basa solo su quelli.

La democrazia funziona in un certo modo.

E non mi piace leggere che dopo che un admin ha spiegato e rispiegato tremila volte le sue ragioni, ci sia sempre da ridire...

Perchè non parli mai delle approvazioni che ricevi?


----------



## oscuro (28 Settembre 2012)

*Conte*

Non mi riferivo a te...!!


----------



## Minerva (28 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tanti quanti?
> Fai la lista no?
> A me sembra che sono sempre i soliti a piangere e lamentarsi...
> E che problema c'è per un rubino quando poi i verdi lo superano di gran lunga? Eh?
> ...


non sto piangendo.
ascolta bene: del punteggio m'importa nulla , mi da fastidio il rosso anonimo in quanto non capisco il perché mi sia dato e mi impedisce avere un dialogo corretto e chiaro con chi non è d'accordo.
e non digerisco il fatto che la maggior parte delle volte sia solo una forma di scemenza infantile.
certo che è un fastidio irrisorio...ma perché non provare a cambiare?


----------



## oscuro (28 Settembre 2012)

*Sbricilata*

Io posso condividere o non condividere...ma cosa c'entrano i rossi se non pensiamo allo stesso modo?io ne ho beccati 7 simy 9 e dobbiamo leggere di gente che frigna per un rosso?vedi tu..cosa dovremmo dire noi?per aver detto alla divina di aver scritto una cazzata?ti sembra giusto?dai!!!


----------



## Minerva (28 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io ero d'accordo...adesso mi son adeguato al sistema...voglio godere dei privilegi..sono italiano anche io....!!!:rotfl:


me ne sono accorta...se mi dici che ti diverte posso capirlo, ma non dovresti avere remore a dichiararlo.
io invece non ti ho mai rubinato , mi sentirei puerile a farlo


----------



## Nocciola (28 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Oscuro,* secondo me sono sempre gli stessi... nick. Una volta decidono di colpire in un punto, una volta in un altro.* Ovvio, se lo fanno con un neo-registrato che non ha dato motivo per essere affossato... io personalmente rubino solo i post con offese gravi, o comunque cose gravi. Se tu mi fai incazzare, te lo dico e lo sai.


così da far ricadere la colpa su altri


----------



## Minerva (28 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io posso condividere o non condividere...ma cosa c'entrano i rossi se non pensiamo allo stesso modo?io ne ho beccati 7 simy 9 e dobbiamo leggere di gente che frigna per un rosso?vedi tu..cosa dovremmo dire noi?per aver detto alla divina di aver scritto una cazzata?ti sembra giusto?dai!!!


se sto dicendo che non è giusto non lo è per tutti.
certo se io non lo faccio e tu sì sei un po' più incoerente di me


----------



## contepinceton (28 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io non leggo pianti ne lamenti
> Solo constatazioni.
> Ma chi se ne frega se vengo affossata, ma davvero pensi che il problema sia questo?
> A me dei rubini non può fregare di meno, ma èp inutile che spendo fiato, quando fai finta di non capire non c'è nulla da fare


Sai cosa penso?
Che ciascuno di noi si becca il rubino pio...
Ma la maggior parte se lo tiene per sè.

Se osservi ad ondate periodiche si verifica il fenomeno, come ad ondate periodiche si verifica una rissa.

Non faccio finta di non capire, è che non c'è nulla da capire.

Io comunque, al tuo posto, quando ho avuto cose da discutere con Admin, l'ho fatto di persona e in privata sede, e non usando il forum come bacheca.

Vediamo se riesci a capire quanto è scocciante questo modo di fare.

Allora vediamo di capire quanto sarebbe STUPIDO che un admin, si veda costretto a rendere palesi le disapprovazioni, solo perchè qualcuno usa il sistema alla cazzo di cane, se io fossi lui, mi sentirei come dire coercizzato, e non è una situazione che mi piace...e quindi appunto, come hai osservato, ti farei capire...che neanche tengo in considerazione certe richieste, perchè ai miei occhi mi sembrano assurde...

Ma capisco, la curiosità morbosa di sapere chi rubina...e perchè...

Ma non è dato sapere!


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> così da far ricadere la colpa su altri


probabilmente


----------



## Minerva (28 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dott'Oscuro, a causa di questi incresciosi ultimi avvenimenti, ero lì per invitarla sull'apposito 3d, ad aprire le indagini...
> 
> Le offro una cena se lei smaschera chi fa il deficente con il sistema di disapprovazioni...
> 
> ...


ma anche i rubini dati, ci stai?

o gli smeraldi dati a chi ha offeso chi ci era antipatico o comunque usati in questo modo


----------



## Simy (28 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No scusa Simy...
> Non mi scaldo per niente...
> Sono tranquillissimo è che non mi piacciono i discorsi impersonali, con i noi ( e non si sa chi).
> 
> ...



se lo sapessi non starei qui a chiederlo no?  
il coraggio non ce l'ha nessuno a parte pochi di noi che esprimono il disaccordo! e che vengono pure accusati per aver espresso un parere!
preferisco discutere anche animatamente con una persona piuttosto che trovarmi un rubino senza sapere perchè il mio post ha dato fastidio

nessuno contesta quello che ha spiegato ampiamente l'admin.... 

però  conte mi sono stati disapprovati post in cui c'era scritto semplicemente "quoto!" mi spieghi che cazzo di senso ha?????????


----------



## oscuro (28 Settembre 2012)

*Io*

Chiarisco ancora una volta:simy ne ha presi 9 dicasi 9 ed io 7 solo per aver espresso un pensiero diverso...cosa volgiamo raccontarci?Io non ho nulla da scrivere ,divertitevi....!!Aggiungo che mi son beccato molto di più dei rossi, amici di qualcuno che entravano insutando a mani basse,rispediti a calci nel culo fuori..ma una cosa mi è chiara,con alcuni di voi parlare è completamente inutile,beccatevi divine,diversamente non so cosa,ma non lamentatevi!!!


----------



## Minerva (28 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai cosa penso?
> Che ciascuno di noi si becca il rubino pio...
> Ma la maggior parte se lo tiene per sè.
> 
> ...


ok, hai ragione: allora che esca costui ed è tutto a posto


----------



## contepinceton (28 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma anche i rubini dati, ci stai?
> 
> o gli smeraldi dati a chi ha offeso chi ci era antipatico o comunque usati in questo modo


Scusa vedi come sei?
Perchè dovrei?

Aprilo tu quel 3d dove per prima mostri agli altri dove hai rubinato no?
E gli altri ti seguiranno...

Questa è la tua idea, la mia è diversa.

Non mi cucchi...te l'ho già detto un sacco di volte.


----------



## oscuro (28 Settembre 2012)

*Minerva*

Però quando è successo a me e alla simy..nessuno dell'utenza di livello a mosso un dito....adesso come mai?Ragazzi chidi cazzo nel culo ferisce di cazzo nel culo perisce....senza se e senza ma...!!


----------



## Simy (28 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Chiarisco ancora una volta:simy ne ha presi 9 dicasi 9 ed io 7 solo per aver espresso un pensiero diverso...cosa volgiamo raccontarci?Io non ho nulla da scrivere ,divertitevi....!!Aggiungo che mi son beccato molto di più dei rossi, amici di qualcuno che entravano insutando a mani basse,rispediti a calci nel culo fuori..ma una cosa mi è chiara,con alcuni di voi parlare è completamente inutile,beccatevi divine,diversamente non so cosa,ma non lamentatevi!!!


probabilmente non siamo in grado di farci capire....


----------



## contepinceton (28 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ok, hai ragione: allora che esca costui ed è tutto a posto


A me basta che costui sia nel mirino di Admin senza sapere di essere nel mirino di Admin...
L'ho già scritto ancora...

E vedrai l'effetton...

Non deve uscire...
Sparisce...

Scommettiamo?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (28 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> A me basta che costui sia nel mirino di Admin senza sapere di essere nel mirino di Admin...
> L'ho già scritto ancora...
> 
> E vedrai l'effetton...
> ...


Contin la maestra farfalla e'nervosa perche'lo fa poco...sbri perche'e'inovornita..vai e fulmina di brutto...estinguiamo le maestre----


----------



## Leda (28 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> A me pare e lo dico a rubin avuto, che admin abbia parlato molto chiaramente...
> 1) Il sistema che ho ideato funziona e mi leva dalle balle l'incombenza di dover moderare o assumere un moderatore.
> 2) Lo usate come dei bambini, significa che questo forum è il Kindergaarten
> 3) Occhio che io come Admin vedo nel database e un brutto giorno potrebbe girarmi anche male
> ...


Non sono d'accordo, Conte, e non perchè vorrei un mondo tutto di smeraldi.
Lo spazio per la critica lo accetto e anzi lo considero auspicabile; scrivo una minchiata oppure offendo qualcuno e vengo disapprovata? Ci sta tutto. Prendo e porto a casa e ci rifletto anche su. 
Ma che si colpiscano persone a caso, per motivi del tutto futili (io credo che si tratti di voler ricaricare la cartuccera, e quindi bisogna scaricare prima un po' di colpi a muzzo per poter poi riprendere a rubinare o approvare gli amichetti) e che ci sia un sistema che lo permette mi pare una stronzata.
Non è che se ci sono individui infantili allora abbiamo trovato la fonte di tutti i mali; ci possono essere persone sceme *e* un sistema di moderazione inadatto a gestire queste persone.
Li vedo come due problemi legati, ma indipendenti. Allo stesso modo in cui inveire contro il caldo non è un buon motivo per non badare a far riparare il condizionatore.
Si cambiano le leggi di uno stato, vuoi vedere che modificare un sistema di moderazione e controllo di un forum non si può fare? Ma per favore. 
Che poi sia più comodo così per Admin, persona che stimo e apprezzo, è un altro paio di maniche; ma se non sono d'accordo, prima di andarmene - extrema ratio - mi sento nel pieno diritto di manifestare il mio dissenso rispetto ai criteri in vigore.
Non credo comunque che ci sarebbe molto lavoro extra per Quibbel se si eliminasse l'anonimato e si inserisse l'obbligatorietà di una spiegazione per verdi e rossi, eh, anzi. E sarebbe un buon gesto educativo che farebbe crescere i Kindern della situazione rendendoli più adulti, cioè insegnando loro cosa significa prendersi delle responsabilità delle proprie azioni, anche su un forum.

Infine, non mi sento usata come testa d'ariete da Minerva, che ha carattere da prestarmi, eventualmente, ma anzi sono io che mi sono accodata a lei, a Sbri e ad altri che hanno espresso posizioni che sento affini alla mia.


----------



## oscuro (28 Settembre 2012)

*conte*

Attento perchè potremmo non leggerti a breve...!!


----------



## contepinceton (28 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Contin la maestra farfalla e'nervosa perche'lo fa poco...sbri perche'e'inovornita..vai e fulmina di brutto...estinguiamo le maestre----


Ma no dai...
Con du smeraldi si rabboniscono no?

Ste donne cercano sempre la nostra maschile approvazione...

Si cara...hai ragione cara...si va bene cara...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (28 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> *Però quando è successo a me e alla simy..nessuno dell'utenza di livello a mosso un dito*....adesso come mai?Ragazzi chidi cazzo nel culo ferisce di cazzo nel culo perisce....senza se e senza ma...!!


lo muoviamo ora...quindi cosa cambia ?il discorso vale per tutti.la seconda parte temo di non capirla e soprattutto che non mi riguardi nel modo più assoluto.
ricapitolando: se tu hai rubinato me io non l'ho mai fatto con te.
fa fede l'admin quando vorrà


----------



## Minerva (28 Settembre 2012)

se ti posso suggerire io perché sono in menopausa





lothar57 ha detto:


> Contin la maestra farfalla e'nervosa perche'lo fa poco...sbri perche'e'inovornita..vai e fulmina di brutto...estinguiamo le maestre----


----------



## contepinceton (28 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Attento perchè potremmo non leggerti a breve...!!


Amen.
Satis est.
Non vivo per sto forum io.

La mia opera è totalmente compiuta.

At salut.


----------



## oscuro (28 Settembre 2012)

*Minerva*

E certo ti muovi adesso perchè il pisello alato atterrà nel tuo sedere attempato...e non funziona così....no no!!!!


----------



## Minerva (28 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> probabilmente non siamo in grado di farci capire....


cioè?
stiamo facendo a gara a chi ha più rubini ? no
a me pareva di fare un discorso generale...cosa vuoi dire tu?


----------



## oscuro (28 Settembre 2012)

*Simyyyyy*

Ho capito alla fine salterà fuori che 9 rossi te li ho dati io,ed i 7 tu...sono italiani...!!:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Settembre 2012)

Non ho letto nulla, ma intervengo solo per dire che a me di rubini e smeraldi non frega una cippa di nulla. Ciao.


----------



## Minerva (28 Settembre 2012)

ma perché sto a lamentarmi?
guarda che bella gente che ho qui.cordialità





oscuro ha detto:


> E certo ti muovi adesso perchè il pisello alato atterrà *nel tuo sedere attempato*...e non funziona così....no no!!!!


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> E certo ti muovi adesso perchè il pisello alato atterrà nel tuo *sedere attempato*...e non funziona così....no no!!!!


ADDIO.


----------



## Minerva (28 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> ADDIO.


no arrivederci:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (28 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> cioè?
> stiamo facendo a gara a chi ha più rubini ? no
> a me pareva di fare un discorso generale...cosa vuoi dire tu?




non mi riferivo a te ma ai post del conte! leggi cosa ha scritto e cosa noi abbiamo risposto a lui...


----------



## Simy (28 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho capito alla fine salterà fuori che* 9 rossi te li ho dati io*,ed i 7 tu...sono italiani...!!:rotfl:


ma tu lo hai fatto perchè io volevo un bracciale di rubini :mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (28 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai cosa penso?
> Che ciascuno di noi si becca il rubino pio...
> Ma la maggior parte se lo tiene per sè.
> 
> ...


non è curiosità. Ma ripeto come sopra quando vuoi fare lo gnorri ti riesce benissimo


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma no dai...
> Con du smeraldi si rabboniscono no?
> 
> Ste donne cercano sempre la nostra maschile approvazione...
> ...


detto in amicizia: va' a cagher:mrgreen:. Ma non è quello e non sono gli smeraldi ed i rubini di cui non me ne importa una beneamata. Parliamo sul serio. C'è una contraddizione: se il sistema è lasciato agli utenti che possono e non possono, allora devi dare anche lo strumento per sapere chi e perchè. Altrimenti la democrazia è un'illusione. Prendiamo il caso di Oscuro e Simy: sono stati bombardati per una loro opinione. Io con quella opinione ero in dissenso e l'ho detto forte e chiaro come altri, che ci tengono ad un confronto aperto. Per questo motivo, fatico a credere che le disapprovazioni anonime arrivino dalle stesse persone... ma magari Oscuro e Simy hanno un'altra idea. Su questo dubbio di fondo possono nascere (e sono nate) delle diffidenze. Cui prodest? Prendiamo quello che è successo qui: una bombardata di rubini per una parola. Io il mio me lo sono cercato... e chi me l'ha dato ha svelato tanto di sè, ingoiando l'esca con tutto l'amo. Ora, se io anche sapessi il nick... scommetto che non riuscirei neppure a ricambiare, almeno direttamente. Cui prodest?


----------



## oscuro (28 Settembre 2012)

*Sbriciolata*

Ho fatto il tuo stesso discorso!pensiero  diversi io per averlo espresso ho subito insulti di ogni tipo,da gente che neanche so chi sia,ma so di che è amica....!i rossi sono il minimo credimi questo è giusto?


----------



## Nocciola (28 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Però quando è successo a me e alla simy..nessuno dell'utenza di livello a mosso un dito....adesso come mai?Ragazzi chidi cazzo nel culo ferisce di cazzo nel culo perisce....senza se e senza ma...!!


Oscuro guarda che, parlo per me, sono mesi che chiedo e propongo questa cosa.
A titolo informativo ho ricevuto 3 rubini negli ultimi 4 mesi quindi il problema non è la paura di essere affossati ma il cercare di eliminare il lavoro di chi opera nell'ombra.
E se posso dirtelo io penserei bene a quei rubini. Io sono quasi sicura che chi vi ha rubinato non sono quelli che hanno discusso con voi in chiaro.........


----------



## Simy (28 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> detto in amicizia: va' a cagher:mrgreen:. Ma non è quello e non sono gli smeraldi ed i rubini di cui non me ne importa una beneamata. Parliamo sul serio. C'è una contraddizione: se il sistema è lasciato agli utenti che possono e non possono, allora devi dare anche lo strumento per sapere chi e perchè. Altrimenti la democrazia è un'illusione. *Prendiamo il caso di Oscuro e Simy: sono stati bombardati per una loro opinione. Io con quella opinione ero in dissenso e l'ho detto forte e chiaro come altri, che ci tengono ad un confronto aperto. Per questo motivo, fatico a credere che le disapprovazioni anonime arrivino dalle stesse persone... ma magari Oscuro e Simy hanno un'altra idea. Su questo dubbio di fondo possono nascere (e sono nate) delle diffidenze*. Cui prodest? Prendiamo quello che è successo qui: una bombardata di rubini per una parola. Io il mio me lo sono cercato... e chi me l'ha dato ha svelato tanto di sè, ingoiando l'esca con tutto l'amo. Ora, se io anche sapessi il nick... scommetto che non riuscirei neppure a ricambiare, almeno direttamente. Cui prodest?


hai centrato perfettamente il punto! non mi pareva una cosa difficile da capire!


----------



## Nocciola (28 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Contin la maestra farfalla e'nervosa perche'lo fa poco...sbri perche'e'inovornita..vai e fulmina di brutto...estinguiamo le maestre----



Che schifo:bleah:


----------



## Nocciola (28 Settembre 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo, Conte, e non perchè vorrei un mondo tutto di smeraldi.
> Lo spazio per la critica lo accetto e anzi lo considero auspicabile; scrivo una minchiata oppure offendo qualcuno e vengo disapprovata? Ci sta tutto. Prendo e porto a casa e ci rifletto anche su.
> Ma che si colpiscano persone a caso, per motivi del tutto futili (io credo che si tratti di voler ricaricare la cartuccera, e quindi bisogna scaricare prima un po' di colpi a muzzo per poter poi riprendere a rubinare o approvare gli amichetti) e che ci sia un sistema che lo permette mi pare una stronzata.
> Non è che se ci sono individui infantili allora abbiamo trovato la fonte di tutti i mali; ci possono essere persone sceme *e* un sistema di moderazione inadatto a gestire queste persone.
> ...


Quoto e approvo


----------



## oscuro (28 Settembre 2012)

*Farfalla*

Si potrebbe essere,però son sicuro che chi è passato ad insulti pesanti,vedi marco,massinfedele,e qualche non registrato, niko 64 ,son amici della divina....adesso infatti non postano più...e per fortuna che ero io quello che sbagliava...!Sono italiani....!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho fatto il tuo stesso discorso!pensiero diversi io per averlo espresso ho subito insulti di ogni tipo,da gente che neanche so chi sia,ma so di che è amica....!i rossi sono il minimo credimi questo è giusto?


chi ma soprattutto PERCHE'.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> detto in amicizia: va' a cagher:mrgreen:. Ma non è quello e non sono gli smeraldi ed i rubini di cui non me ne importa una beneamata. Parliamo sul serio. C'è una contraddizione: se il sistema è lasciato agli utenti che possono e non possono, allora devi dare anche lo strumento per sapere chi e perchè. Altrimenti la democrazia è un'illusione. Prendiamo il caso di Oscuro e Simy: sono stati bombardati per una loro opinione. Io con quella opinione ero in dissenso e l'ho detto forte e chiaro come altri, che ci tengono ad un confronto aperto. Per questo motivo, fatico a credere che le disapprovazioni anonime arrivino dalle stesse persone... ma magari Oscuro e Simy hanno un'altra idea. Su questo dubbio di fondo possono nascere (e sono nate) delle diffidenze. Cui prodest? Prendiamo quello che è successo qui: una bombardata di rubini per una parola. Io il mio me lo sono cercato... e chi me l'ha dato ha svelato tanto di sè, ingoiando l'esca con tutto l'amo. Ora, se io anche sapessi il nick... scommetto che non riuscirei neppure a ricambiare, almeno direttamente. Cui prodest?


Quoto anche te.
E si rabboniscono i cani non le donne......Ma si vede che sono abituati così


----------



## Simy (28 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Che schifo:bleah:


m'era sfuggita la perla.... vabbè no comment va che è meglio


----------



## oscuro (28 Settembre 2012)

*Sbriciolata*

Perchè?perchè tebe pensa di essere l'oracolo di San patrizio e qualcono ci crede davvero,lei per prima,quindi ha preso il mio come un affronto,sai cosa cazzo mi fraga a me....,ed ha chiamato 4 sfigati a farmi la guerra....presi puntualmente a calci nel sedere...questo è scritto,non aggiungo altro!!!


----------



## Minerva (28 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perchè?perchè tebe pensa di essere l'oracolo di San patrizio e qualcono ci crede davvero,lei per prima,quindi ha preso il mio come un affronto,sai cosa cazzo mi fraga a me....,ed ha chiamato 4 sfigati a farmi la guerra....presi puntualmente a calci nel sedere...questo è scritto,non aggiungo altro!!!


tebe in questi discorsi non c'entra proprio nulla.


----------



## oscuro (28 Settembre 2012)

*Minerva*

Dici?Sono suoi amici....e che amici....!!:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si potrebbe essere,però son sicuro che chi è passato ad insulti pesanti,vedi marco,massinfedele,e qualche non registrato, niko 64 ,son amici della divina....adesso infatti non postano più...e per fortuna che ero io quello che sbagliava...!Sono italiani....!!


Vedi Oscuro? Io penso che invece chi vi abbia rubinato abbia approfittato di un momento in cui raccoglievate dissenso perchè le acque erano confuse, senza essere neppure entrati in merito alla vicenda... ma è una mia opinione, non so se CONCORDI:mrgreen:... i non registrati inoltre non approvano e disapprovano... e i 9/7 sono tanti. Magari loro non postano più perchè sono stati affossati anche loro... Quanto a Tebe(perchè a lei ti riferisci) non mi pare tipo che organizzi attacchi, ma se lo avesse fatto non vedo perchè i suoi amici avrebbero dovuto smettere di postare... anzi. Scrivo il tutto in chiaro perchè mi voglio beccare un altro rubino da chi, invece, credo sia l'artefice. Se chi mi legge mi vuole affossare sappia che ci metterà tempo... e io sono un'utente metamorfica.


----------



## Niko74 (28 Settembre 2012)

*R: Separarsi*



oscuro ha detto:


> Si potrebbe essere,però son sicuro che chi è passato ad insulti pesanti,vedi marco,massinfedele,e qualche non registrato, niko 64 ,son amici della divina....adesso infatti non postano più...e per fortuna che ero io quello che sbagliava...!Sono italiani....!!


Chi è niko 64? Perché se intendevi me io me ne frego abbastanza di rubini e smeraldi vari.
Se invece esisteva un niko64 fai come non avessi scritto nulla.


----------



## oscuro (28 Settembre 2012)

*Niko 74*

Non sei tu tranquillo!!:up:


----------



## Nocciola (28 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Vedi Oscuro? *Io penso che invece chi vi abbia rubinato abbia approfittato di un momento in cui raccoglievate dissenso perchè le acque erano confuse, senza essere neppure entrati in merito alla vicenda*... ma è una mia opinione, non so se CONCORDI... i non registrati inoltre non approvano e disapprovano... e i 9/7 sono tanti. Magari loro non postano più perchè sono stati affossati anche loro... Quanto a Tebe(perchè a lei ti riferisci) non mi pare tipo che organizzi attacchi, ma se lo avesse fatto non vedo perchè i suoi amici avrebbero dovuto smettere di postare... anzi. Scrivo il tutto in chiaro perchè mi voglio beccare un altro rubino da chi, invece, credo sia l'artefice. Se chi mi legge mi vuole affossare sappia che ci metterà tempo... e io sono un'utente metamorfica.


:umile::umile::umile: A me sembra davvero evidente

:bravooo:


----------



## oscuro (28 Settembre 2012)

*Sbriciolata*

Non è un pensiero mio,è dimostrato,i vari marco e massinfedele hanno incominciato da quel momento in poi...ci hanno rimesso le penne ma questo è un dettaglio....i rossi sono cazzate!Mi son beccato del teppista per aver scritto che dissento da tebe..per non parlare di insinuazioni,g8,e tanto altro e tebe quotava divertita...che livello....!!qullo che penso è talmente offensivo e deleterio che è bene che rimanga dove sta....!!


----------



## Ultimo (28 Settembre 2012)

Poi alcuni si lamentano degli OT.


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non è un pensiero mio,*è dimostrato*,i vari marco e massinfedele hanno incominciato da quel momento in poi...ci hanno rimesso le penne ma questo è un dettaglio....i rossi sono cazzate!Mi son beccato del teppista per aver scritto che dissento da tebe..per non parlare di insinuazioni,g8,e tanto altro e tebe quotava divertita...che livello....!!qullo che penso è talmente offensivo e deleterio che è bene che rimanga dove sta....!!


come? pure io ho risposto in quel 3d... ma non vi ho rubinato. Il problema è proprio che, quando si alzano questi polveroni che CI POSSONO STARE perchè sul forum è facile fraintendersi... chi ha altri scopi, non solo essendo protetto dall'anonimato colpisce, ma insinua tra gli altri utenti diffidenza reciproca. Ecco perchè... cui prodest. Admin vigila, certo, e ha modo di vedere certe cose... ma se il sistema di moderazione è nostro, allora dovremmo poterlo gestire noi. E se, per IPOTESI, un utente non ha mai postato nulla... tu non lo puoi ricambiare, se lui ti disapprova. Cui prodest? Questa è sempre la prima domanda da farsi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Poi alcuni si lamentano degli OT.


Vero, e mi scuso.


----------



## Annuccia (28 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non sto piangendo.
> ascolta bene: del punteggio m'importa nulla , mi da fastidio *il rosso anonimo *in quanto non capisco il perché mi sia dato e mi impedisce avere un dialogo corretto e chiaro con chi non è d'accordo.
> e non digerisco il fatto che la maggior parte delle volte sia solo una forma di scemenza infantile.
> certo che è un fastidio irrisorio...*ma perché non provare a cambiare?[/*QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## dammi un nome (28 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up:
> Grande grande grande...
> Su questo punto hai delineato perchè io mi sono evitato una montagna di casini nel matrimonio...
> grande...
> ...



embeh..che hai detto di male? hai parlato di te, ti sei svestito dei tuoi panni, e ti disapprovano

ah 
ah 
ah 

tua moglie è una donna molto intelligente. altro vorrei dire ma la Vierge mi aspetta.


hai trascritto si o no ?


----------



## Nocciola (28 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> come? pure io ho risposto in quel 3d... ma non vi ho rubinato. Il problema è proprio che, quando si alzano questi polveroni che CI POSSONO STARE perchè sul forum è facile fraintendersi... chi ha altri scopi, non solo essendo protetto dall'anonimato colpisce, ma insinua tra gli altri utenti diffidenza reciproca. Ecco perchè... cui prodest. Admin vigila, certo, e ha modo di vedere certe cose... ma se il sistema di moderazione è nostro, allora dovremmo poterlo gestire noi. E se, per IPOTESI, un utente non ha mai postato nulla... tu non lo puoi ricambiare, se lui ti disapprova. Cui prodest? Questa è sempre la prima domanda da farsi.


Quoto


----------



## Ultimo (28 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Vero, e mi scuso.



Non con me, io riporto soltanto quello che leggo, o  letto nel passato.

Diciamo che il mio OT è stata una presa di posizione su dei commenti passati.

Ma non per questo scrivo che non ci possano essere OT. Anzi. 

Sbri discuto con te ma non direttamente.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> embeh..che hai detto di male? hai parlato di te, ti sei svestito dei tuoi panni, e ti disapprovano
> 
> ah
> ah
> ...


Ho iniziato...
Ma le questioni oggettive mi hanno oberato...


----------



## contepinceton (28 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> come? pure io ho risposto in quel 3d... ma non vi ho rubinato. Il problema è proprio che, quando si alzano questi polveroni che CI POSSONO STARE perchè sul forum è facile fraintendersi... chi ha altri scopi, non solo essendo protetto dall'anonimato colpisce, ma insinua tra gli altri utenti diffidenza reciproca. Ecco perchè... cui prodest. Admin vigila, certo, e ha modo di vedere certe cose... ma se il sistema di moderazione è nostro, allora dovremmo poterlo gestire noi. E se, per IPOTESI, un utente non ha mai postato nulla... tu non lo puoi ricambiare, se lui ti disapprova. Cui prodest? Questa è sempre la prima domanda da farsi.


Non mi pare che chi è iscritto e non ha mai postato nulla possa rubinare...
Infatti ti darebbe un grigio uguale a zero no?
Chi rubina a cazzo...
E' uno che posta.


----------



## Minerva (28 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non con me, io riporto soltanto quello che leggo, o letto nel passato.
> 
> Diciamo che il mio OT è stata una presa di posizione su dei commenti passati.
> 
> ...


tralasciando la acca spesso mi chiedo se sei proprio così o  un esperimento alieno.
dire permaloso è a dir poco riduttivo...cioè ti riferisci a tempo fa quanto ti dissi.....ossignurossignur.ossignur 
e poi perché non parlare direttamente ?
ma che succede agli uomini di questo posto. regrediscono?
ma ti sei fissato che io sia la strega grimilde?
ossignur


----------



## Minerva (28 Settembre 2012)

beh strega sì


----------



## exStermy (28 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Amen.
> Satis est.
> Non vivo per sto forum io.
> 
> ...


ahahahahah

dirte che c'hai la faccia come er culo e' farte un complimento...

ahahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non mi pare che chi è iscritto e non ha mai postato nulla possa rubinare...
> Infatti ti darebbe un *grigio uguale a zero *no?
> Chi rubina a cazzo...
> E' uno che posta.


bingo! poi se n'è accorto...


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non con me, io riporto soltanto quello che leggo, o  letto nel passato.
> 
> Diciamo che il mio OT è stata una presa di posizione su dei commenti passati.
> 
> ...


ho capito lo spirito, Clà.


----------



## Duchessa (28 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Poi alcuni si lamentano degli OT.


ecco..

per ritornare al principio
mi pare qui si parlasse di Ros e di un'eventuale separazione

io boh
sono ormai qui saltuariamente, perchè quando posso e come posso spero di dare qualche spunto utile a chi è in difficoltà (come spunti utili ho ricevuto io qui dentro), esprimendo il mio pensiero attuale, che ormai da tempo non è più espressione di "ideali" ma frutto di diverse esperienze "reali".
Da quando mondo è mondo le opinioni sono condivise da alcuni, disapprovate da altri, quindi mi sembra più che ovvio trovare verdi e rossi qua e là, o insulti qua e là (dalle persone meno raffinate:mrgreen.

Non ricordo più se dopo tot rubini si è estromessi, nel qual caso.. amen e così sia

Osservo comunque che su questo tema (la separazione, non l'ot ..) molti si infervorano.
Chi di più?


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Settembre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> ecco..
> 
> per ritornare al principio
> mi pare qui si parlasse di Ros e di un'eventuale separazione
> ...


Non saprei Duchessa... io penso che ogni storia sia a se, sono per l'impegno nella relazione, nel matrimonio... ma sono anche contro l'accanimento terapeutico. Abbiamo una vita sola, dovremmo cercare di viverla decentemente.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> bingo! poi se n'è accorto...


Non so se n'è accorto, ma avrà aggiunto il suo scopo no?
Esempio io voglio smeraldarti, ma non posso farlo, perchè vediamo dunque vediamo...osserviamo attentamente il mio datbase...osserviamo...ti ho dato un verde esattamente oggi alle 
28/09/2012 13:31
Sbriciolata


Ora mettiamo che io voglia darti un altro verde...
Che fo?
Devo ricaricare no?
Allora rubino a minchia finchè il sistema non mi dice che posso approvarti no?

Ma essendo che solo oggi ho dato ben 15 smeraldi a 15 utenti diversi...capisci che non posso neanche esagerare no?
Perchè il sistema dice...guarda conte che hai dato troppa reputazione nelle ultime 24 ore riprova più avanti...no?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Settembre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> ecco..
> 
> per ritornare al principio
> mi pare qui si parlasse di Ros e di un'eventuale separazione
> ...



Ciao Duchessa,
da qualche giorno ti leggo e mi fa piacere che tu sia ripassata da queste parti :smile:

Il tema è molto attuale, forse per questo si tende a cercare una propria posizione in merito, anche da parte di chi non lo vive direttamente.
Ci si fanno comunque delle domande, ci si proietta nella situazione che potrebbe essere anche la nostra.

Quello che spesso mi lascia sconcertata è l'assolutismo, che ritengo frutto dei forti impulsi emozionali creati da queste situazioni di conflitto (più o meno spinto) tra coniugi in crisi e/o in fase di separazione
Pressioni più che ovvie e naturali, umane.
Che consiglierebbero una certa prudenza nelle decisioni, soprattutto in quelle riguardanti i figli.

Ma io credo che al di là dei grandi enunciati, si pensi sempre prima di tutto a loro


----------



## Annuccia (28 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non so se n'è accorto, ma avrà aggiunto il suo scopo no?
> Esempio io voglio smeraldarti, ma non posso farlo, perchè vediamo dunque vediamo...osserviamo attentamente il mio datbase...osserviamo...ti ho dato un verde esattamente oggi alle
> 28/09/2012 13:31
> Sbriciolata
> ...


è così che si ricarica?

ecco perchè non posso approvare nessuno...
io di rubini ne ho dati solo 1 da quando sto qui....e dico anche a chi lotharche mi ha sgamata pure....

devo rubinare dunque per poter approvare?


----------



## Simy (28 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> è così che si ricarica?
> 
> ecco perchè non posso approvare nessuno...
> io di rubini ne ho dati solo 1 da quando sto qui....e dico anche a chi lotharche mi ha sgamata pure....
> ...


devi approvare o disapprovare altri utenti prima di poter riapprovare/disapprovare la stessa persona


----------



## Annuccia (28 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> devi approvare o disapprovare altri utenti prima di poter riapprovare/disapprovare la stessa persona


ma pensavo potessi solo approvarli altri utenti....
e fin ora ho fatto questo..non ho l'abitudine di disapprovare....
ma a quanto pare devo farlo...non posso solo approvare...


----------



## Simy (28 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ma pensavo potessi solo approvarli altri utenti....
> e fin ora ho fatto questo..non ho l'abitudine di disapprovare....
> ma a quanto pare devo farlo...non posso solo approvare...


oddio che io sappia no.... però bò magari sbaglio


----------



## contepinceton (28 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ma pensavo potessi solo approvarli altri utenti....
> e fin ora ho fatto questo..non ho l'abitudine di disapprovare....
> ma a quanto pare devo farlo...non posso solo approvare...


Chi rubina Lothar finisce male eh?:ar::ar::ar:
Dieci anni di sciagure.


----------



## lunaiena (28 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> è così che si ricarica?
> 
> ecco perchè non posso approvare nessuno...
> io di rubini ne ho dati solo 1 da quando sto qui....e dico anche a chi lotharche mi ha sgamata pure....
> ...



Non credo si debba disapprovare per fOrza ...
io neanche non disapprovo quasi mai a meno che non ci siano parolacce e offese pesanti..
mi sembra che devi dare 20 o 25 reputazioni
per poi ricominciare dal primo ...
prova a contare...


----------



## contepinceton (28 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> oddio che io sappia no.... però bò magari sbaglio


Ma no...c'è un sistema MATEMATICO...ok fin qui?
Tu per approvare o disapprovare di nuovo una certa persona devi averla data in giro per il forum no?
Finito il giro...puoi tornare lì no?

Se tu hai ricevuto tanti rubini a pochi intervalli di tempo...difficile che sia la stessa persona...eh?
Perchè mettiamo pure che uno per ricaricare vada che so in mausoleo ad approvare vecchi nick e quant'altro eh?
Si ritrova subito poi con...hai dato troppa reputazione in giro nelle ultime 24 ore è?

Nessun utente da solo può affossare un altro utente.

Ciò è matematico.

Ma penso che molte persone non vogliano far sapere chi rubinano o perchè e nemmeno che tanti vogliano sapere chi li rubina e perchè no?

Una democrazia è difficile da manipolare...ma un'oligarchia si.

Pensa che casino sarebbe in uno stato se la votazione non fosse più segreta.

Poi Simy...io ho ricevuto 3 rubini solo il giorno 20 per dire e tutti a poca distanza di tempo...di sicuro sono state 3 utenti differenti e tutte nella discussione schiappe...al che mi sono detto...mollo sta discussion del casso e vado altrove no?


----------



## contepinceton (28 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Non credo si debba disapprovare per fOrza ...
> io neanche non disapprovo quasi mai a meno che non ci siano parolacce e offese pesanti..
> mi sembra che devi dare 20 o 25 reputazioni
> per poi ricominciare dal primo ...
> prova a contare...


Infatti io ho dato due smeraldi ad annuccia uno il 25 e uno al 28...di questo mese...
sei gelosa?


----------



## Flavia (28 Settembre 2012)

qualcuno sa dirmi a che pagina si ferma la discussione iniziata da Rosa?


----------



## Simy (28 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma no...c'è un sistema MATEMATICO...ok fin qui?
> Tu per approvare o disapprovare di nuovo una certa persona devi averla data in giro per il forum no?
> Finito il giro...puoi tornare lì no?
> 
> ...


vabbè conte continuamo a ripetere le stesse cose! io le cose sono abituata a dirle in faccia nel bene o nel male... e non rubino a casaccio....
ma mi pare inutile stare qui a parlarne tanto non se ne esce


----------



## contepinceton (28 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> vabbè conte continuamo a ripetere le stesse cose! io le cose sono abituata a dirle in faccia nel bene o nel male... e non rubino a casaccio....
> ma mi pare inutile stare qui a parlarne tanto non se ne esce


Non se ne esce da cosa?
Simy anche se sei Simy
Non puoi pretendere di piacere a tutti, e non puoi pretendere sempre e comunque che quello che posti sia apprezzato da tutti no?
Hai idea tu di che fatica improba è ingraziarsi le persone?
Ne vale la pena?

E su un forum poi?

Ohi ciccia...
La vita vera è fuori di qui eh?

Voglio sperare...


----------



## lunaiena (28 Settembre 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> qualcuno sa dirmi a che pagina si ferma la discussione iniziata da Rosa?



Forse a pag 2


----------



## lunaiena (28 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Infatti io ho dato due smeraldi ad annuccia uno il 25 e uno al 28...di questo mese...
> sei gelosa?



Si verde dalla rabbia


----------



## Flavia (28 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Forse a pag 2


ok grazie


----------



## contepinceton (28 Settembre 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> qualcuno sa dirmi a che pagina si ferma la discussione iniziata da Rosa?


Pagina 24.


----------



## Flavia (28 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Pagina 24.


precisino
grazie


----------



## contepinceton (28 Settembre 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> precisino
> grazie


prego


----------



## elena_ (28 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Vi aggiorno
> Dopo discorsi ecc qui cambia nulla
> Siamo distanti
> Sono distante
> ...


Una mia collega si è sfogata con me.
Ha due figli piccoli e un matrimonio in piena crisi. 
Quello che mi ha detto mi ha fatto sinceramente paura.
Paura per lei.
Perché lei vede la separazione come l'ultiima spiaggia ed è disposta a tutto pur di salvare ciò che ancora potrebbe essere salvabile.
E' veramente eroica.
Ma mi ha fatto paura la sua descrizione di lui, del comportamento di lui nei confronti di lei e dei figli (sì, anche dei figli). 
Raggelante.
Disarmante la caparbietà di lei nel voler difendere a tutti i costi qualcosa per cui non può assolutamente farcela da sola. Non senza di lui. Che in questo momento non c'è.


----------



## Simy (28 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non se ne esce da cosa?
> *Simy anche se sei Simy
> Non puoi pretendere di piacere a tutti, e non puoi pretendere sempre e comunque che quello che posti sia apprezzato da tutti no?*
> Hai idea tu di che fatica improba è ingraziarsi le persone?
> ...


Forse non hai capito che non è quello il problema! 
ma siccome vedo che non ci capiamo e che a molti piace nascondersi dietro un "rubino" senza proferire verbo va bene cosi!

il punto non è picere o meno oppure prendere rubini o smeraldi: di quello non me ne frega un tubo spero sia chiaro.

per quanto mi riguarda posso anche non piacere a tutto il forum io continuerò a dire quello che penso


----------



## Annuccia (28 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Forse non hai capito che non è quello il problema!
> ma siccome vedo che non ci capiamo e che a molti piace nascondersi dietro un "rubino" senza proferire verbo va bene cosi!
> 
> il punto non è picere o meno oppure prendere rubini o smeraldi: di quello non me ne frega un tubo spero sia chiaro.
> ...



non fa una piega...
e qualora la facesse ci passo sopra col ferro da stiro....


mi è venuto in mente l'uccello con le braccia....:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (28 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> non fa una piega...
> e qualora la facesse ci passo sopra col ferro da stiro....
> 
> 
> *mi è venuto in mente l'uccello con le braccia*....:rotfl:


 non serve altro no?


----------



## Duchessa (28 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ciao Duchessa,
> da qualche giorno ti leggo e mi fa piacere che tu sia ripassata da queste parti :smile:
> 
> Il tema è molto attuale, forse per questo si tende a cercare una propria posizione in merito, anche da parte di chi non lo vive direttamente.
> ...


Assolutamente. Penso che l'amore per i figli/bimbi possa e forse debba governare le azioni con priorità assoluta. Accade perfino tra gli animali. Anche per questo è nato il matrimonio, per garantire amore, presenza, sostegno e cura di entrambi i genitori. Poi la ruota girerà, e i figli cresceranno; ma non avverrano ancora nascite, e ancora nascite, per tutta la vita, come fra gli animali. L'uomo è ben diverso, e potrà trovarsi con un nido vuoto e privo di calore. E questo fa paura. Fa stare scomodi nel presente. A volte disperati nel presente.


Sai, credo che l'assolutismo riguardi più il mondo delle idee. Abbiamo bisogno di concetti/leggi/principi dentro i quali muoverci per non sentirci come foglie al vento. Molte persone non riescono a muoversi fuori da schemi e da preconcetti. Altre provano, sperimentano, sbagliano riprovano e cercano la "loro" personale strada, la loro personale legge. 


I conflitti tra coniugi creino impulsi emozionali talmente forti da creare rischio di malattia. E' a quel punto, in genere, che si ipotizza di cambiare qualcosa, proprio per garantire ai figli la nostra viva presenza.
Io credo che possa essere questa la linea di confine tra il mantenere e lo sciogliere una matrimonio: il ben-essere fisico e mentale, che dovrebbe rimanere entro termini accettabili/sopportabili.
Per il bene dei figli e di noi stessi.

Sulle pressioni non mi pronuncio.. O anche sì. Le ritengo forme di violenza. Costringere o pressare qualcuno per egoismo è azione orribile.


----------



## Spider (28 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Forse non hai capito che non è quello il problema!
> ma siccome vedo che non ci capiamo e che a molti piace nascondersi dietro un "rubino" senza proferire verbo va bene cosi!
> 
> il punto non è picere o meno oppure prendere rubini o smeraldi: di quello non me ne frega un tubo spero sia chiaro.
> ...


per superare il problema simy, basterebbe che dopo ogni approvazione
 o disapprovazione chi l'ha fatta, postasse il suo nome al destinatario di turno...
questo se veramente lo volesse.
vogliamo provare tutti?


----------



## free (29 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> per superare il problema simy, basterebbe che dopo ogni approvazione
> o disapprovazione chi l'ha fatta, postasse il suo nome al destinatario di turno...
> questo se veramente lo volesse.
> vogliamo provare tutti?



sì sì


----------



## Simy (29 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> per superare il problema simy, basterebbe che dopo ogni approvazione
> o disapprovazione chi l'ha fatta, postasse il suo nome al destinatario di turno...
> questo se veramente lo volesse.
> vogliamo provare tutti?


per me va bene! ma già lo faccio


----------

